#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-05
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, you are from the US right?
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Yep
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Thanks!
<RoAkSoAx> np :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-06
 * RoAkSoAx by all
<stgraber_> Hi, who do I need to speak with to get ubottu back in #ubuntu-testing ? (we had ubotu there until the recent "problem")
<nalioth> stgraber_: jussi01 can be of assistance
<stgraber_> nalioth: ok, thanks
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-testing
<jussi01> stgraber_: ^
<stgraber_> jussi01: thanks a lot
<jussi01> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-07
<bitmouse> is there a channel for discussions on minimal ubuntu installations?
<fde> Hello, is there an official way to justify requests to join the Ubuntu IRC team? I believe I'd be a good candidate as I've read and fully understand and try to follow through on the Freenode "Catalyst" definition, and I am very regular recently in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-us-az and plan to remain that way...
<fde> I am the most recent request on launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc "Francis Earl"
<fde> Your consideration is appreciated either way though!
<qense> How do you request ubuntulogger?
<qense> are you responsible for that, or another group?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-08
<Myrtti> we needs more peeple here
<bazhang> no log bots?
<Myrtti> What where
<jdavies> bazhang: ubuntulog dumps the stuff at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> thanks jdavies  :)
<jdavies> bazhang: you're welcome :)
<bazhang> :)
<ompaul> why would a channel have locobot5 and 3 in it?
<Myrtti> :-o
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Whats a locobot?
<Myrtti> a bot that logs the loco channels, I believe
<ompaul> a bot for logging in loco channels
<ompaul> I am curious as to why there were two in a channel
<ompaul> that was all
<Myrtti> on the other hand, it might not be such a bad idea if you think you can't afford losing one single line of logs
<ompaul> pfft it is the -ie channel
<ompaul> not a hive of contention :)
<Myrtti> but the bots have generally been robust and stable as rock
<ompaul> some one removed one a few minutes ago
<ompaul> and I would like to know policy more so than anything else
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-09
<o0Chris0o> hey guys/gals anyone know where I can get the latest code/plugin for the supybot aka "ubottu"
<stdin> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<o0Chris0o> ty
<o0Chris0o> again
<o0Chris0o> lol
<stdin> you can just do "bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak", but you'll want to setup  the bot first
<o0Chris0o> alright, doing that now
<stdin> which reminds me, I'm supposed to make a howto for it sometime
<o0Chris0o> ahh I take it, its your bot?
<o0Chris0o> your code
<stdin> well, I help run the bot, and I've added/changed some of the code after ubotu went away
<o0Chris0o> ahh I see what happen to him
<stdin> it was originally made by seveas
<o0Chris0o> "it"
<Pici> Seveas wrote the initial plugins
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<stdin> so make a dir for the bot and run "supybot-wizard" in it
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, how about the factoids database ? where can i find it?
<stdin> that should guide you through most of it
<o0Chris0o> alright I used the adept installer in kubuntu just have to find where it installed it too
<stdin> RoAkSoAx: http://jussi01.com/web/ last link
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: I'm actually not sure where the most recent one is
<RoAkSoAx> i'm planning in translating it since botijo is not around...
<Pici> nevermind
<RoAkSoAx> thanks stdin Pici =)
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Who ran botijo?
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, jpatrick = jdavies
<stdin> o0Chris0o: you make a dir for it, just and run the command I mentioned
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Have you pinged him about it?
<o0Chris0o> in consoel?
<stdin> o0Chris0o: yep
<o0Chris0o> ok
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, i think he asked canonical (rt ticket) to host it... but haven't seen him online in a while
<RoAkSoAx> and besides, not all of the factoids in ubottu are/were in botijo
<o0Chris0o> have to isntall PsySQlite
<stdin> yep, pythin-sqlite
<o0Chris0o> the latest one?
<o0Chris0o> they have 2 diff versions
<stdin> the one called "python-sqlite"
<stdin> and you'll want python-tz
<o0Chris0o> k
<stdin> install these from adept/apt
<o0Chris0o> hmm, I installed pysqlite, the wizard is still saying that it encounterd a problem
<stdin> what does it say?
<o0Chris0o> well I am looking at the avaialbe plugins
<o0Chris0o> "Factoids"
<stdin> you don't need the "Factoids" plugin
<o0Chris0o> oh ok
<stdin> but you do need the python-sqlite package
<o0Chris0o> ok
<stdin> the bot uses another factoid plugin called Encyclopedia
<o0Chris0o> cool
<o0Chris0o> that was the easiest bot I ever set up
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> very informative
<o0Chris0o> now that the bot is installed
<stdin> did you make tell it to create a separate plugin dir too?
<stdin> /path/to/your/bot/plugins
<stdin> it would have created it for you if you did
<o0Chris0o> it didnt' ask me
<o0Chris0o> :(
<o0Chris0o> or do I start it up
<o0Chris0o> and do a command
<stdin> is there a "plugins" dir there?
<o0Chris0o> yup
<stdin> then it did it by default then :)
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> ok
<stdin> now you need to grab the plugins form launchpad, do "bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak" somewhere (probably best not to do it in the bot dir)
<o0Chris0o> oh really alright, If igured the bot dir would be fine
<o0Chris0o> I can do it on my home directory
<stdin> i tend not to, but it may not matter
<stdin> just copy everything in the new "tweak" dir to the plugins dir of the bot
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> in console correct?
<o0Chris0o> or in the webpage
<stdin> from a console
<o0Chris0o> what is bzr anyways? had to install it first
<stdin> it's a revision control system
<o0Chris0o> I see
<stdin> like cvs or svn
<o0Chris0o> hah the bot took my op privy away
<stdin> then you need to install the "sqlite" package and create the base database for factoids, or use the ubuntu one
 * stdin wonders what license the ubuntu.db is under
<o0Chris0o> is there an kubuntu one or is thjat ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> how do I set the bot to identify?
<stdin> most servers will take the nickserv pass from the server pass
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<stdin> the ubuntu.db has all the factoids from all the ubuntu channels
<stdin> you set supybot.networks.<the network you told it>.password to the password
<o0Chris0o> k
<stdin> if you're editing the .conf file, you'll need to shut the bot down first, because it'll overwrite on exit
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> how do I shut him down lol I closed out of the console
<stdin> use @quit in the channel if you're identified
<stdin> you'll have to /msg bot identify <username> <password> first if not
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> hrmm not working
<stdin> which bit?
<o0Chris0o> I identified but it doesn't say anything
<o0Chris0o> and I tried @quit
<o0Chris0o> still nothing
<stdin> does it say anything with bot: ping
<o0Chris0o> no
<stdin> it probably died when you closed the term then
<stdin> now it's just a ghost
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> makes sense
<stdin> you use "supybot -d file.conf" to get it to background
<stdin> but you can edit the conf file now
<o0Chris0o> alright
<o0Chris0o> where do I find the file
<o0Chris0o> freenodeAuth?
<stdin> it's the <bot>.conf file
<stdin> in the bot dir
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> I am looking in the tweak folder duh me
<stdin> most of the setting you can keep the same, just make sure it's set the way you want
<o0Chris0o> ok
<stdin> and see if it says anything about "Encyclopedia" yet
<o0Chris0o> not yet, I am rading through the list
<stdin> ok, when you have the setting there to what you want, start the bot and when it joins you channel do @load Encyclopedia then @quit, that should write a load of new config options in that you can edit
<stdin> you can edit them via the bot too, but for the fist time it's easier to edit the file
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> how can I make myself immune
<stdin> immune from what?
<o0Chris0o> umm it makes me a regular user
<o0Chris0o> not an op
<stdin> the bot?
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<stdin> I've never seen it do that
<stdin> does it get op access in your channel?
<o0Chris0o> yeah I gave it op, then it deopped me
<PriceChild> why do you need it doing these things, when we have chanserv?
<o0Chris0o> its for another network :) he is helping me set it up
<PriceChild> ah
<stdin> look for AutoMode in the config
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> weird, the bot is still in the channel, so it might not be a ghost
<stdin> see if pgrep supybot shows anythign
<o0Chris0o> came back with 7450
<stdin> then it's running and that's the PID
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> hmm wonder why I couldn't authenticate
<stdin> maybe the network block unidentified messages or something
<o0Chris0o> yea
<o0Chris0o> blah
<o0Chris0o> how do I shut it down then if I can't seem to do it for some odd reason
<stdin> kill $(pgrep supybot)
<o0Chris0o> thanks
<o0Chris0o> now I wonder where my info is to log on
<stdin> it should have asked you for a username and password when running supybot-wizard
<o0Chris0o> now I wonder where my info is to log on to the bot, and make sure its assigned to me
<o0Chris0o> oops
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> it did, thats what I don't understand
<o0Chris0o>  I use /msg identify user pass
<o0Chris0o> msg bot
<stdin> o0Chris0o: we're going to have to either carry on tomorrow or maybe someone else can help, it's too late and I need sleep ;)
<o0Chris0o> np, I'm sure I can try to figure out on my own :)
<o0Chris0o> thanks for the help
<o0Chris0o> appreciate it
<stdin> you can ask jussi too when he's awake, he knows about ubottu's config
<stdin> anyway /me sleeps
<o0Chris0o> alright thanks agian stdin
<o0Chris0o> have a good night
<o0Chris0o> hey guys/gals anyone else here familiar with ubottu's functions and setting up?
<Myrtti> hum?
<o0Chris0o> hello Myrtti
<o0Chris0o> what you hum? about
<o0Chris0o> my quuestion?
<o0Chris0o> anyone around? I need some help setting up my supybot using ubuntu factoids
<o0Chris0o> hey jussi01, stdin said you will be up sometime soon :-p hopefully you can help me setup the files for ubottu that you helped tweak so I can run on another bot on a diff network :)
<o0Chris0o> whats up
 * o0Chris0o needs help setting up suppybot using ubuntu factoids
<jussi01> o0Chris0o: Im here, but $work is interrupting, I may be able to help you later. you could also ask in #supybot
<o0Chris0o> alright np jussi01 no one isn't around in there now :) I will be idling
<o0Chris0o> have fun at work :)
<jdavies> OK
<ubuntero-ar> ﻿(13:11:35) modo (+b *!*n=ivan@190.18.104.* ) por pedro_
<ubuntero-ar> (13:11:47) Ha sido expulsado por pedro_: (a jugar a otro lado.)
<pedro_> ubuntero-ar: this is why i kicked you from the ubuntu-cl channel: http://www.gnome.org/~pvillavi/insultos.txt
<Myrtti> wth
<ubuntero-ar> cuando?
<pedro_> I don't know why you and your friends joined there to insulting us in the first place
<ubuntero-ar> entre a cambiarme el nick, de que insulto hablas?
<pedro_> ubuntero-ar: read the log if you can't remember what you did.
<jdavies> tambien: "ubuntero-ar (n=ivan@190-57-235-201.fibertel.com.ar) has joined #ubuntu-cl"
<Myrtti> that log looks intresting
<RoAkSoAx> Pienso que ellos están infringiendo el CoC y creo que no solo atacan a #ubuntu-cl sino a toma la comunidad...
<mruiz> they were insulting without reasons
<jdavies> ubuntero-ar: por favor, leese: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LoCo:Lineamientos_de_conducta_para_canales_de_IRC - para leer de como se deberia comportar en un canal de IRC de Ubuntu
<jdavies> ubuntero-ar: y tambien: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta
<RoAkSoAx> i believe they have did that on purpose... because they are aware of how they need to behave, they are just attacking the -cl channel...
<jdavies> appears to have gone quite
<o0Chris0o> anyone around? I need some help setting up my supybot using ubuntu factoids
<stdin> o0Chris0o: boo
<o0Chris0o> hey!
<o0Chris0o> lol
<stdin> how far have you gotten?
<o0Chris0o> umm
<o0Chris0o> I'm in a empy apt folder
<o0Chris0o> I made a sources.list file
<stdin> there are 2 script in the Encyclopedia dir, update_apt and update_apt_file
<stdin> you need to edit those to point to that dir and then run them
<o0Chris0o> yes the both point to this dir
<o0Chris0o> how do I run them? cuz their not runnign for me
<stdin> just cd to Encyclopedia and do "./update_apt", then "./update_apt_file"
<o0Chris0o> bash: update_apt: command not found
<stdin> did you put the ./ in?
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> I get this error http://rafb.net/p/zYWni313.html
<stdin> you sure it's /home/Documents not /home/<your username>/Documents ?
<o0Chris0o> dang it
<o0Chris0o> ok this one didn't work ..
<o0Chris0o> chris@chris-desktop:~/Documents/Bot/plugins/Encyclopedia$ ./update_apt
<o0Chris0o> E: Archive directory /home/chris/Documents/Bot/plugins/Encyclopedia/apt/cache/archives/partial is missing.
<stdin> then just "mkdir-p /home/chris/Documents/Bot/plugins/Encyclopedia/apt/cache/archives/partial"
<stdin> * "mkdir -p /home/chris/Documents/Bot/plugins/Encyclopedia/apt/cache/archives/partial"
<o0Chris0o> ok done, and it worked
<o0Chris0o> what do I exactly put in or name the sources.list to?
<stdin> you need to name it <release>.list
<stdin> so, dapper.list, edgy.list. feisty.list, hardy.list etc
<o0Chris0o> fiesty is 7.0 right? hardy is 8.04?
<stdin> yeah, you'll want to make sure there are deb-src lines too
<o0Chris0o> hmm ok
<o0Chris0o> how would I do the deb-src lines in the hardy.list file
<stdin> they are the same as the "deb http://...." lines, but replace "deb" with "deb-src"
<o0Chris0o> in the .list file? its blank
<stdin> you have to create the .list files
<o0Chris0o> I guess thats where I am stuck on how to create them
<stdin> they are the same as the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<stdin> just replace the release name with the one you want
<o0Chris0o> yeah I made the sources.list file, it is blank
<o0Chris0o> I renamed it to hardy.list
<o0Chris0o> and hardy.status
<stdin> how did you make it?
<o0Chris0o> create a new file
<o0Chris0o> txt
<o0Chris0o> didn't say exactly how to create it in the read me
<stdin> then you should probably open it and insert some text ;)
<o0Chris0o> ahh ok
<stdin> copy/paste from /etc/apt/sources.list and then edit
<o0Chris0o> k
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> got that file copied over
<stdin> then you'll need to rerun the update_apt and update_apt_file scripts again
<o0Chris0o> k
<o0Chris0o> k done
<stdin> have you got the factoid database yet?
<o0Chris0o> yah I copied the info from the read me into myfactoids.db in data folder
<o0Chris0o> I think that is what I was supose to do
<stdin> you don't copy the text, you need to input that into sqlite
<o0Chris0o> yeah I did but it didn't do anything
<stdin> define "didn't do anything"
<o0Chris0o> wait nvm, thats what I did, I did sqlite myfactoids.db and it made it to a binary file
<stdin> ok, good :)
<stdin> have you set your config to point to that yet?
<o0Chris0o> bot config?
<stdin> the .conf file
<o0Chris0o> the bot.conf? or another file?
<stdin> yes, the bot.conf
<o0Chris0o> I don't think so
<stdin> have you loaded the plugins yet with the bot?
<o0Chris0o> I think I did
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> let me see
<stdin> ie: @load Encyclopedia
<o0Chris0o> yeah I did earlier, I thought I did it right
<o0Chris0o> gonna start the bot up
<o0Chris0o> how do I start it in konsole and have it run in background?
<stdin> have you told the bot where to find the database yet?
<o0Chris0o> I don't think I did this properly its not working o.o
<o0Chris0o> so Id on't think I loaded the plugin correctly
<stdin> you need to make sure supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.aptdir and supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<stdin> *are set to the right thing
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> @config on the bot or through console?
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Error: 'supybot.on' is not a valid configuration variable.
<stdin> either
<o0Chris0o> this is where I got confused last night and thought I messed something up doing this on the bot lol I dunno
<stdin> you set supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database to myfactoids
<stdin> supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir to where ever the database is located
<stdin> supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.aptdir to the apt dir you made
<stdin> and then @reload Encyclopedia should apply the settings
<o0Chris0o> yeah,  I know how to get to the path, but how do set it per say, sorry for all the questions, I am new at this and not really that sohphisticated lol
<stdin> you do @config <variable> <value>
<stdin> like: @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database myfactoids
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> alright lets see if this worked
 * o0Chris0o crosses fingers
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<o0Chris0o> not working...I am testing it by typing "!wifi" as it should bring info about setting up wifi, but it comes back with "o0Chris0o: Error: "wifi" is not a valid command."
<stdin> is supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar set to !
<o0Chris0o> yeah I made that change in the bot.conf
<stdin> before or after you started the bot?
<o0Chris0o> I'll dbl check to make sure
<stdin> do @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<o0Chris0o> and reload?
<^Tech-Help^> hi where can i get a bot like Ubottu? Specifically im looking for the factoid thing so i can do <nick> | <factoid>
 * stdin is going to have a busy day
<o0Chris0o> !google supybot
<ubottu> Factoid google supybot not found
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: The code is available here: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots you'll need to be running supybot
<^Tech-Help^> ok thanks :D
<stdin> o0Chris0o: did you edit the config file before or after starting the bot?
<o0Chris0o> before
<o0Chris0o> I just changed it useing the bot config
<o0Chris0o> should I reload it to make sure?
<stdin> o0Chris0o: then try doing !foo is bar
<Myrtti> well, he was fast
<o0Chris0o> nope,, not valid command
<o0Chris0o> unlike me :-p
<Pici> Myrtti: He'll be back
<Myrtti> he will
<stdin> o0Chris0o: does @list show Encyclopedia ?
<o0Chris0o> yes it does
<Pici> Myrtti: see
<^Tech-Help^> Pici  i went to that site but im not seeing a download link or anything
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> ^Tech-Help^: first you should download the supybot
<^Tech-Help^> lol
<^Tech-Help^> i have
<stdin> o0Chris0o: what does @config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars show?
<Pici> stdin: Would the tweak branch be the best to give out now?
<o0Chris0o> !,@
<^Tech-Help^> i need the module that ubottu uses so i can do !<factoid> | <nick>  but i cant find it
<stdin> Pici: it's the most up-to-date, and the one ubottu is running from
<stdin> o0Chris0o: set it to just @
<Myrtti> Pici: lol
<o0Chris0o> ok
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: Download the branch from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<stdin> you'll need to install bzr to grab it
<^Tech-Help^> omg isnt there a direct link Pici?
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: omg there isnt
<^Tech-Help^> :(
<stdin> bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak /path/to/my/bot/plugins
<stdin> setup your supybot first
<Myrtti> ^Tech-Help^: the development is ongoing process
<^Tech-Help^> im so lost, what do i need to get !<Factoid> | <nick>  ?   all i see is a huge list of files not sure what im supposed to be looking for here
<o0Chris0o> I get this erro while starting up the bot http://nopaste.com/p/aCaS8IFc9
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: You need the encyclopedia plugin
<stdin> o0Chris0o: you can ignore that probably
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> I changed it to just @
<stdin> try !foo is bar
<^Tech-Help^> Pici  from this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/files
 * o0Chris0o sighs
<o0Chris0o> no go
<o0Chris0o> not a valid command
<stdin> ^Tech-Help^: bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak /path/to/my/bot/plugins
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: Preferably using what stdin has been saying
<stdin> o0Chris0o: did you set it with @config ?
<stdin> you need a working supybot first though
<stdin> ^Tech-Help^: ↑
<^Tech-Help^> yep i got that far stdin
<o0Chris0o> set the !foo is bar command with @config?
<stdin> o0Chris0o: no, I mean did you set the supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars variable with @config
<o0Chris0o> oh yah
<^Tech-Help^> oh man im still not seeing a DIRECT link for Encyclopedia plugin
<o0Chris0o> I changed it to @ like you said
<^Tech-Help^> how hard can this be? LOL
<o0Chris0o> so it should be @foo is bar
<o0Chris0o> it gets fun ^Tech-Help^
<Pici> ^Tech-Help^: If you are doing that command in a terminal, you will have downloaded the plugins
<^Tech-Help^> ok now we're getting somewhere lmao at first i thought that was a URL i didnt see the "bzr co" sorry guys ;)
<o0Chris0o> foo is not working
<o0Chris0o> !foo is bar or @foo is bar
<^Tech-Help^> Ok i got the encyclopedia plugin how do i load it? i tried @Load Encyclopedia but it returns : <LinuxFan> @load Encyclopedia
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> Error: "@load" is not a valid command.
<stdin> what does InfoBOT: config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars  show?
<^Tech-Help^> show !
<^Tech-Help^> shows*
<^Tech-Help^> ok someone told me to use @
<stdin> if it shows !, then do !config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars @
<stdin> then it'll change to @
<^Tech-Help^> now i get <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: Error: No module named sqlite
<stdin> install the packages "python-sqlite"
<^Tech-Help^> ok thanks, brb
<stdin> and you'll need the package "sqlite" if you want to create your own database
<^Tech-Help^> ok i installed python-sqlite
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: The operation succeeded.
<^Tech-Help^> woot were getting somewhere now :)
<stdin> have you set the database yet?
<^Tech-Help^> no lol
<stdin> do you want to use your own, or the one ubottu uses?
<^Tech-Help^> i can add to the ubottu one later?
<^Tech-Help^> add factoids i meant
<stdin> yeah, it'll be hosted on your machine, you can do what you want with it
<^Tech-Help^> yeah i'd like to use ubottu's then
<stdin> then download http://jussi01.com/ubuntu.db and save to the data subdirectory of the bot
<^Tech-Help^> ok brb
<jussi01> damn, that hilights me all the time...
<stdin> then make sure supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database is set to "ubuntu" and supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir is set to the dir you downloaded it to
<stdin> then @reload Encyclopedia and it should work
<stdin> jussi01: serves you right for having a website with you nick in it :p
<jussi01> hehe
<^Tech-Help^> ok i downloaded it....and put it in /home/linuxfan/Supybot-0.83.2/data     you lost me on those other two steps though
<stdin> to set the variables you do @config <variable> <value>
<stdin> so @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database ubuntu
<stdin> and @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir /home/linuxfan/Supybot-0.83.2/data
<stdin> then @reload Encyclopedia
<stdin> and should be done
<^Tech-Help^> hmmm
<^Tech-Help^> they said succeeded but when i do
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> !offtopic  | LinuxFan
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: Error: "offtopic" is not a valid command.
<stdin> did you change config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars to @ yet?
<^Tech-Help^> no but i replaced it with ! and it kept saying "operations succeeded"
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database ubuntu
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> Error: "@config" is not a valid command.
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> it won't reply with the factoid if supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars and supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar are the same
<^Tech-Help^> i have to use @<factoid> | <nick>  ?
<stdin> if ! is the bot command char, then you need to use ! instead of @ and change supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar to something other than !
<^Tech-Help^> im still getting errors
<stdin> what errors?
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: Error: "elaborate" is not a valid command.
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> !offtopic  | LinuxFan
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: Error: "offtopic" is not a valid command.
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database ubuntu
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> !offtopic  | LinuxFan
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: Error: "offtopic" is not a valid command.
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> @offtopic | LinuxFan
<nalioth> whoa.
<^Tech-Help^> im trying eveything lol
<nalioth>    /msg ubottu paste
<^Tech-Help^> sorry for the flood
<stdin> what is supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar set to?
<stdin> and supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars
<^Tech-Help^> first one you asked is @
<^Tech-Help^> second is !
<stdin> then you use ! to give commands to the bot, and @ to get factoids
<stdin> so instead of @config, use !config
<^Tech-Help^> i think i did that
<^Tech-Help^> infact i know i did
<stdin> so what's supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database set to?
<stdin> last time you just said it gave the error "@config is not a valid command."
<^Tech-Help^> its set to ubuntu
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> !config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: ubuntu
<stdin> and have you reloaded the Encyclopedia pugin?
<^Tech-Help^> yes ill try it again though
<stdin> then just try @hi, if you try to use | with your own nick, it'll try to /msg you, and I'm guessing you haven't registered the nick and set the bot to identify
<jussi01> may I humbly suggest that #ubuntu-bots would be a better place for this discussion?
<^Tech-Help^> yeah i identified already
<^Tech-Help^> its just not working
<^Tech-Help^> <LinuxFan> !screenlets | LinuxFan
<^Tech-Help^> <InfoBOT> LinuxFan: Error: "screenlets" is not a valid command.
<stdin> you're using ! still
<stdin> use @
<^Tech-Help^> tried @ as well
<stdin> what channel is it in?
<^Tech-Help^> ok if i do @ i get a PM from that bot yelling at me to <InfoBOT> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<stdin> yep, that's it
<^Tech-Help^> sigh
<^Tech-Help^> i dont want it to pm me
<stdin> you told it to tell you, so it told you in pl
<stdin> *pm
<stdin> try @screenlets | anything
<^Tech-Help^> noo if you do that on the official #Ubuntu it says it to the channel
<stdin> no, it doesn't
<stdin> !help | stdin
<stdin> just got a /msg from ubottu :)
<^Tech-Help^> ok so some commands will go to pm
<^Tech-Help^> is there a way to cahnge the @ to !?
<^Tech-Help^> @ is so ugly
<stdin> do !config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars @
<stdin> then @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar !
<^Tech-Help^> ok hmmm if i do !resetpanel | LinuxFan  it once again shoots me a PM :/   but if you do that in the official #Ubuntu it tells you right in the channel
<stdin> it checks your nick
<stdin> you aren't LinuxFan in #ubuntu
<^Tech-Help^> LinuxFan is taken :(
<^Tech-Help^> unfortuanatly
<stdin> that's why it's /msg'ing you when you try to give yourself a factoid
<stdin> just try "!hi | person"
<stdin> exactly like that
<stdin> dones't have to be a real nick
<^Tech-Help^> Ok guys its working great now thanks to all of you, and sorry for causing you guys any Migraines ;)
 * stdin scores 2/2
<^Tech-Help^> lol
<^Tech-Help^> bye guys :D  one noob down.......millions more to go :P
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-10
<elektronik123456> hello
<elektronik123456> who is oper ?
<jdavies> elektronik123456: the -pl ops can be viewed doing: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-pl list
<elektronik123456> i cant join to  ubuntu-pl
<elektronik123456> i am banned
<elektronik123456> baned
<elektronik123456> from half year
<jdavies> so, pick one of the ops in that list and /msg them asking to get unbanned
<bazhang> elektronik123, you need to ask a question
<Pici> bazhang: He did, you missed it all
<bazhang> sorry Pici
<Pici> elektronik123: Am I in the a access list for #ubuntu-pl ?
<elektronik123> no
<elektronik123> sorry
<Pici> elektronik123: I'm not polish, I have nothing to do with #ubuntu-pl
<elektronik123> sorry
<elektronik123> how i can do ?
<Pici> elektronik123: You need to contact the ops of that channel
<elektronik123> opers don`t answer
<Pici> elektronik123: Then you need to be patient, there isnt anything else that we can do here
<bazhang> elektronik123, please be patient
<elektronik123> how long ?
<bazhang> as long as it takes elektronik123
<elektronik123> i can`t long wait it is my 4 trying
<juliux> thxs Pabl0Escobar
<bazhang> elektronik123, well that is up to you; if you wish to be unbanned there is no other option
<juliux> elektronik123, there you have your op from #ubuntu-pl ;)
<Pabl0Escobar> no problem
<juliux> Pabl0Escobar, elektronik123 has some problems with his ban in #ubuntu-pl perhaps you can help
<Pici> juliux: Thanks :)
<Pabl0Escobar> ok, but that's a numer of bans he received already
<Pabl0Escobar> *number
<Pabl0Escobar> he just doesn't learn how to behave
<elektronik123> i am sorry
<Pabl0Escobar> and ?
<elektronik123> i am learn how use this channel
<Pabl0Escobar> elektronik123: you keep trolling the channel
<Pabl0Escobar> again, and again
<Pabl0Escobar> ban after unban
<Pabl0Escobar> ban is off by ju-rek
<Pabl0Escobar> but that has to be the last chance for you elektronik123
<elektronik123> thanks
<juliux> thxs Pabl0Escobar clearing this situation
<elektronik123> i thanks for all
<elektronik123> we help me
<elektronik123> PablOEscobar i can`t join there
<elektronik123> you wrote ban is off
<elektronik123> but i can`t join there
<elektronik123> what`s the matter ?
<Pabl0Escobar> wait a sec
<bazhang> elektronik123, you need to be patient
<elektronik123> ok
<elektronik123> i am waiting with hope
<Pabl0Escobar> elektronik123: now
<elektronik123> thanks for you
<czester> juliux: ping
<juliux> czester, pong
<czester> juliux: Why do you force us to allow elektronik123 to join the channel?
<juliux> czester, i don't force it
<czester> Ok, "force"
<czester> He's annoying.
<czester> We gave him simple howto - he still asks childish questions. Like every time he is on the channel.
<czester> juliux: It's not like we ban him because we don't like him
<juliux> czester, i only msg ju-rek and Pabl0Escobar that elektronik123 is in #ubuntu-irc and he complaints about his ban
<czester> juliux: He complains - that's all he does.
<juliux> czester, i didn't give any advisi if they should unban him
<czester> juliux: He did nothing to change his behaviour.
<juliux> czester, then ban him
<juliux> czester, ju-rek removes the ban
<juliux> czester, and i never spoke with him, i only invited ju-rek to join this channel
<czester> juliux: So who was talking with ju-rek?
<juliux> because elektronik123 was asking us why he is banned and here was nobody from ubuntu-p
<juliux> no he was talking with <Pabl0Escobar>
<juliux> i can paste you the convertation if you want
<czester> No need for that. i can ask them
<czester> The point is - we can ban him. But then he will go here and complain constantly
<czester> That's not the solution.
<bazhang> I sent him here
<juliux> then somebody will ban him here;)
<czester> Honestly I don't know what to do with the man
<Pabl0Escobar> k-line hime :P
<Pabl0Escobar> *him
<bazhang> he was told this was the last chance
<czester> bazhang: Yes. I've heard that. But nothing has changed in his behaviour. He demands help but doesn't want to cooperate.
<juliux> czester, ban him
<bazhang> czester, he knows it was his last chance; yet continues nonetheless
<czester> Ok. Gonna consider that.
<czester> Thanks for help.
<juliux> czester, if you want i can talk with him
<bazhang> sorry to interrupt
<czester> soren: No problem.
<czester> juliux: I don't really believe this will work :-)
<czester> And apparently - he's gone
<bazhang> he'll just hang out in #ubuntu :)
<czester> Some people should never have access to the internet:S
<bazhang> haha
<juliux> czester, +1
<juliux> czester, if he comes back don't discuss with him ban him or quite him and everything is well
<czester> juliux: Ok. Gonna stick to that :-)
<juliux> czester, /mode +q <nickname> is a good solution, then he can join the channel but he can't speak;)
<czester> juliux: I know ;-)
<juliux> czester, i am sorry that you have trouble again with him
<czester> juliux: We can be sorry for him, I guess ;-)
<Myrtti> *bwurp*
<Myrtti> moin
<juliux> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> juliux: I've got the shirt box in my living room, so they're still not delivered :-D
<Myrtti> lol
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> at the end of may i will have 200shirts;)
<Myrtti> on the other hand, the only person who knew about the shirts probably doesn't remember them anymore :-D
<juliux> LOL
<juliux> then sell them;)
<Myrtti> no, I'll take them to my ex-workplace when I've got more time, I'm in the middle of release panic currently
<juliux> Myrtti, will you be at udsß
<juliux> ?
<Myrtti> nope
<juliux> what a bummer
<Myrtti> I'm not a developer ;-)
<juliux> i am also not a developer
<juliux> but i will be there
<Myrtti> I basically live my life on one week cycles so I've not even thought about attending
<juliux> on one week cycles?
<Myrtti> I don't plan things further than one week ahead
<Myrtti> except for doctors appointments and paying rent :-D
<juliux> and birthday of your girlfriendß
<Myrtti> I'm single :->
<juliux> that can change quickly
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti.. shes mine, go away! :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're married, FCOL
<Myrtti> tainted meat
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> :/
<Myrtti> I don't touch married men :-D
<jussi01> :(
<Myrtti> it's this thing called "empathy of women who've experienced being cheated on"
<Myrtti> :-/
<juliux> damn i have to marrie quickly;)
 * juliux think we need a gender tag at irc,
<Myrtti> why, it's so much more fun this way :-D
<Myrtti> /me chuckles
<juliux> sometimes;)
<Myrtti> besides, one of the strong points of IRC is that its gender neutral to very high degree
<Myrtti> I'm a feminist and as such prefer to be treated like a human instead of being treated like a female
<juliux> for me there is no difference
<czester> Myrtti: So go to the army ;-)
<czester> Myrtti: And do all other things that men do.
<Myrtti> czester: I'm too old and in too bad shape for them to have me
<Myrtti> czester: I have the application papers in my drawer, though
<juliux> for me counts how the person behave
<juliux> s
<Myrtti> and I'm all for gender neutral compulsory civil service
<Myrtti> or military service, for that matter
<czester> Myrtti: No offence, but women are generally weaker and therefore can't do many things that men do.
<Myrtti> czester: of course, it's a biological fact
<Myrtti> nothing to be offended of
<czester> Myrtti: I like some things about it. It's a pleasure to open the door for woman
<czester> I'd like to keep some of those habits like that.
<Myrtti> If I've got my hands full of stuff and need to have a door opened, I like that the doors are opened for me, if I'm in a position to open a door to a man in the same situation, I do it
<czester> Myrtti: That's obvious...
<jussi01> hrm, is this really the right place? ;)
<czester> Myrtti: But I like to open the door for women, just like that :-)
<Myrtti> jussi01: are you sure you wan't me to spread my radical idealism to -offtopic :-D
<Myrtti> want, even
<jussi01> bwahahahah
<Myrtti> czester: and I'm not saying it's a bad thing :-D
<Myrtti> czester: go ahead :-)
<czester> Myrtti: I've never seen women offended by this behavior. But I've seen some women mad when a guy went through the door first.
<Myrtti> czester: *shrug* perhaps some 70+ granny might get offended with men going thru first in Finland
<czester> Myrtti: Well, I guess we live in different countries. ;-)
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> and I've got a weird family
<Myrtti> and Finnish language is gender neutral
<czester> My GF wants me to be her knight, gentleman
<Myrtti> and I'm the one who installed the fridge, repaired bikes and the lamps to the ceilings in my last relationship
<Nafallo> Myrtti: fridge.ubuntu.com?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: lol ;-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: had to change the door handedness from right to left
<Nafallo> Myrtti: gimp :-)
<czester> Myrtti: What do you think about street crossing lights in the shape of both men and women?
<czester> Myrtti: In Sweden
<Myrtti> I don't have any opinion since I've not seen them
<proftpd> maybe we should add also fat people shape
<czester> Myrtti: I didn't mean the look of it. Just the idea. This is riddiculous.
<Myrtti> it's irrelevant from my point of view
<czester> Ok, nevermind. Not the place for this topic :-)
<proftpd> czester: why not
<juliux> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dresden.de/media/bilder/menschen/frauen/336_ampel.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dresden.de/frau-mann&h=294&w=336&sz=69&hl=de&start=12&tbnid=TVoJV6eanDB-pM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=119&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dampelfrau%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DX
<czester> proftpd: Chceck the topic.
<juliux> that is how it looks in german;)
<juliux> http://www.dresden.de/media/bilder/menschen/frauen/336_ampel.jpg
<juliux> that url is shorter;)
<proftpd> mhm
<Myrtti> awww cute
<proftpd> shall i leave?
<proftpd>  /wc
 * juliux will be quite about offtopic topics now
<Myrtti> /me continues to do her presentation for Monday with LaTeX beamer
 * czester goes to watch Revenge of the Sith
<Myrtti> oy
<Myrtti> good one
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-11
<nealmcb> ﻿/msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-us-co list
 * nealmcb sighs
<machetie> hi
<machetie> does anyone have a good hardy howto for file sharing
<erUSUL> machetie: for help with ubuntu and its software ask in #ubuntu
<machetie> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-04
<pwnguin> is there something special i need to do to have ubottu in #ubuntu-gaming?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-05
<Jester-> hi
<kklimonda> hey guys - what is the right way of solving problems with LoCo channels?
<kklimonda> our polish channel is a joke, it's getting worse and worse for years - people aren't abiding to CoC, most of them don't use ubuntu at all..
<kklimonda> new users are getting laugh at..
<kklimonda> i haven't seen owner since i've joined it..
<erUSUL> kklimonda: rise tghe issue to the irc council members/mailing list ???
<kklimonda> ok
<erUSUL> i do not know if someone here can give better guidance... Pricey nalioth jussi01 Pici ????
<juliux> kklimonda: about which channel are you talking?
<kklimonda> juliux: #ubuntu-pl
<juliux> kklimonda: did you already contacted the ops?
<kklimonda> juliux: I'm writing a mail to owner atm asking him to do something about it but from what I've heard it isn't the first time when someone is rising this issue.
<nalioth> erUSUL: we try to solve issues here
<nalioth> mailing lists  . . .
<erUSUL> nalioth: ok noted ;P
<kklimonda> juliux: right now people are talking about games and win2k8srv ;)
<nalioth> kklimonda: how many active ops are there?
<kklimonda> 4 that i know of
<kklimonda> and one of them called a new user "it" ;)
<kklimonda> he has also admitted that he doesn't really know what CoC contains..
<KiFka> hey
<asami_24> bonsoir
<asami_24> ya t-il des français dans la salle?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brendan6223> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-06
<DasEi1> where are the info triggers changed ?
<DasEi1> if  has the minute, info baobab  tells(wrongly) package doesn't exist in jaunty
<nhandler> DasEi1: baobab is only in dapper, not jaunty
<nhandler> $ rmadison baobab     baobab |    2.3.1-1 | dapper/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<DasEi1> nhandler: it's conatined in gnome-utils, apt/synaptic tells me
<m4v> baobab is in gnome-utils
<tsimpson> !find baobab
<ubot4`> tsimpson: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<ubottu> File baobab found in app-install-data, gnome-utils, slune, xubuntu-artwork
<ubot2> tsimpson: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<DasEi1> so anyone should change the info-trigger ?
<tsimpson> DasEi1: the bot is correct, the package does not exist in jaunty
<tsimpson> the file is inside another package, so !find searches for it
<DasEi1> ah, ok
<erUSUL> LjL: are you here?
<LjL> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> LjL: i have to go and a nasty user using mibbit via mibbit has been cousing trouble in #ubuntu-es i spect it to come back; can you take a look in #ubuntu-es ??
<erUSUL> LjL: i have +d him but is a german privoxy of some sort
<LjL> erUSUL: nickname / other pointers?
<erUSUL> LjL: he used pelicano to insult another op
<erUSUL> 8:59 -!- P3L|C4N0 [i=3e8d3a0d@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/session]
<erUSUL> who is 19:00 -!- #ubuntu-es P3L|C4N0  H   0  i=3e8d3a0d@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/session [gpftor3.privacyfoundation.de]
<erUSUL> he entered as 18:55 -!- mib_ijvdm0 [i=3e8d3a0d@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/session] has joined #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> thanks in advance have to go. ciao
<LjL> erUSUL, +d *!*@hostname isn't really a valid +d
 * erUSUL noob op
<LjL> err, there are a couple of +d in -es that make absolutely no sense
<LjL> well, none of them make any sense
<Pici> erUSUL: +d looks at the realname field...
<Pici> erUSUL: We usually apply bans for mibbit hosts on their ident, that way everything is in one place.
<Neyx> help in #ubuntu-es please...
<Neyx> Neyx wicope LjL Daviey McPeter DJones niko jpds elky Pricey Pici jussi01 Flannel Seeker` erUSUL albertico jester- Philip5 alefteris johanbr nhandler bazhang JanC kklimonda purity^ ubottu MTecknology tsimpson m4v dantalizing ziroday ubot2 Nafallo SWAT ikonia juliux Gary tomaw popey Tm_T boredandblogging ubuntulog Myrtti tritium nealmcb Zic uBOTu-fr ubot4` pleia2
<Neyx> help please
<Neyx> #ubuntu-es
<Pici> Neyx: Do NOT do that
<Neyx> it was necesary
<Neyx> sorry
<McPeter> Neyx, explain ?
<Neyx> cabronazo is flooding
<LjL> fixed
<LjL> Neyx: use !ops nex time
<Neyx> okay ;)
<Neyx> oh, sorry
<Neyx> thanks :)
<McPeter> LjL, you kill me :)
<McPeter> too speed for me :p
<Neyx> thanks ^_^
<McPeter> LjL, if you want next time i can apply a temporary ban
<McPeter> by uBOTu-fr
<LjL> wasn't intended to be timed.
<LjL> i just didn't notice it was the wrong ban as it was on mibbit.
<McPeter> ok
<Neyx> I leave this channel
<Neyx> thx and bye <;)
<niko> LjL: if you need op access on ubotu-fr to have alias for temporary ban, quiet or forward, just pv me :)
<MTecknology> um... I'm an op now? :P
<Pici> What?
<MTecknology> Pici: the ops call Neyx made by hilighting everyone in the channel
<Pici> MTecknology: It wasn't an ops call. He just hilighted everyone regardless.
<MTecknology> it was for the same function, I thought it was funny. I saw a lot of nicks and assumed thatt's what it was. I saw me in there so then I just thought it was spam
<erUSUL> LjL: i'm back... and i see there were indeed problems with the mibbit user... :@
<LjL> erUSUL: when banning a mibbit user, ban their ident - that corresponds to their IP address
<LjL> erUSUL: and when using +d, that only bans the real name
<LjL> no host mask, just the realname
<erUSUL> ok; how i get ident info ?
<LjL> erUSUL: /whois
<Pici> erUSUL: Its the second part of the hostmask: for mibbit folks it would be:  mib_98329!n=dca3ede3@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-9283490823904823     dca3ede3 is their ident, so ban *!n=dca3ede3@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/*
<erUSUL> Pici: ok thnaks
<erUSUL> anyway this user (i have dealed with him other times...) reconnect again using various ip and the privacyfoundation.de services to evade bans etc... is very annoying and persistent troll
<erUSUL> when he decides to spend an afternoon cousing trouble
<nalioth> Pici: you're much too powerful for us mere mortals
<nalioth> Pici: erUSUL; you get multiple protectsion by just banning *!?=dca3ede3@*
<nalioth> Pici: erUSUL: this will stop them from entering from ANY cgi-irc gateway
<nalioth> any gateway that puts the hexed IP as their ident, anyway (which is quite a few)
<Pici> Indeed, that will work as well.
 * erUSUL updating his mibbit tomboy note ...
<LjL> there's also a special code to auto-detect trolls and sometimes ban them automaticall
<LjL>  /mode #channel +d *rubin
<Pici> ..
<Pici> +d *lucchini
<ubot2> Factoid 'd *lucchini' not found
<ubot4`> Factoid 'd *lucchini' not found
 * erUSUL ;)
<LjL> Pici: fail! :(
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-07
<kirkland> how do i obtain an ubuntu cloak?
<tsimpson> you become an ubuntu member
<tsimpson> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<DJones> segle: Have you asked in #ubuntu-irc? /topic
<jester-> hi
<ibralnet> Hi all
<ibralnet> I need to make an installer of my (PHP) application on ubuntu
<ibralnet> can any body help me please ?
<jester-> ibralnet: support is in #ubuntu
<ibralnet> ok
<ibralnet> thanks
<ibralnet> so what can I ask for here ?
<jester-> that one you asked here
<ikonia> jpds: ljl or any other spanish #ubuntu-es ops around please ?
<ikonia> TiMiDo OberonKing erUSUL dballester Sapote RoAkSoAx uBOTu-fr Lord_Ahriman ping
<erUSUL> ikonia: back from lunch...
<ikonia> erUSUL: ahhh perfect
<ikonia> erUSUL: KZKG^Gaara is in the greylist due to his isp and wants access to #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> i'll take a look
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> KZKG^Gaara: there you go erUSUL is helping
<KZKG^Gaara> yep I see
<erUSUL> ikonia: *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/*!#ubuntu-graylist <<--- this banforward?
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: are you using mibbit ?
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: usas mibbit
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL si, lo estoy usando desde hace unas pocas semanas
<ikonia> erUSUL: yup
<ikonia> erUSUL: don't know if the policy is to excempt for the session or just leave in place etc
<erUSUL> ikonia: was a ban by Ljl for a annoying banevader troll... i will remove it lets see how it goes
<ikonia> erUSUL: I thought you just excepted the one user sessions
<ikonia> erUSUL: rather than remove the ban
<ikonia> it was a spam network as I recall
<erUSUL> how can i do that
<Pici> /mode +e *!?=c8378c42@*
<erUSUL> ikonia: make an exception for just that user
<Pici> erUSUL: ^^
<ikonia> Pici: is too quick
<erUSUL> :) thnaks both
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL then...
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: intenta entrar ahora...
 * erUSUL wonders were to get all that irc/freenode lore
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL listo ya pude entrar.
<erUSUL> ok
<KZKG^Gaara> Muchas gracias.... la verdad no tengo ni idea de la razón de ese spam
<erUSUL> Algunos usan mibbit (para evitar ser reconocidos etc) para entrar a trollear en el canal y un op puso a todo mibbit en un graylist
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL aa ya; ya entendí. Y una pregunta; tengo mi nick registrado pero aún así algún usuario puede ponérselo?
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: si esta registrado y con contrseña no
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL ok gracias por la aclaración
<LjL> ikonia: i had set a redirect from mibbit users to -graylist in #ubuntu-es because there was a persistent mibbit abuser and -graylist had already a spanish topic, spanish ops feel free to remove it
<LjL> or change it into something more appropriate if that's still required
<LjL> later
<alefteris> hi all, in #ubuntu-gr there are 2 ubuntu bots, can we just keep one?
<jpds> nalioth, jussi01 ^^
<ubot4`> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<phix> can I idle here?
<phix> ikonia: What do you reckon?
<ikonia> no point
<phix> oh
<ikonia> nothing will get resolved in here for you
<phix> that is fine, I can't just talk in here?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not a chat/support channel
<phix> oh
<phix> hmmmm and I guess #ubuntu-meta isn't either ay
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> phix: to be honest, why don't you just move away from ubuntu channels as you're just causing issues
<ikonia> phix: find generic chat channels
<phix> haha
<bazhang> #defocus
<phix> ikonia: nah I will persist, see you tomorrow!
<ikonia> phix: your welcome to keep trying but with your current attitude it will go no-where
<phix> I mean I just wanted to complain about bugs anyway, like ntfs-3g using a hell of a lot of resources then it should be
<phix> ikonia: what is wrong with ym current attitude?
<phix> perhaps you are misunderstanding me
<ikonia> I'm not disscussing this with you again - or in this channel
<phix> ok
<phix> cya
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-08
<jester-> hi
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ops, Madpilot said: ubot2, 42 is <reply>The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<evanrmurphy> hi all
<evanrmurphy> I have an IRC-related question
<evanrmurphy> is there a way to make XChat remember my registered nickname?
<evanrmurphy> Every time I enter, NickServ tells me:
<evanrmurphy> "This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>."
<evanrmurphy> Perhaps this has more to do with the server than XChat...
<evanrmurphy> anyway suggestions appreciated.
<m4v> evanrmurphy: sorry, this isn't a support channel, try asking in #ubuntu
<evanrmurphy> m4v: not a problem, thanks anyway. Sorry for the misdirected post.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-09
<jester-> hi
<niko> hi
<Nehyx> hi, in #ubuntu-es is _tty0 guy, I don't know, but people is very angry with him, and there are insulting
<diwas> hello everyone. I have a problem in ubuntu, is this the right place to discuss about it?
<diwas> anyone here?
<jester-> US ppl still sleeping
<diwas> oh. so umm this aint the right place i guess :)
<diwas> ..rather the right time.
<Myrtti> jester-: this isn't a support channel - åeriod. If someone requests common support help, the right place os #ubuntu. And btw, most of us are _not_ in US
<jester-> Myrtti: ok
<jester-> Myrtti: but didn't understood what he did need
<Myrtti> jester-: then you could've asked and directed him to the right place instead of just "us is still sleeping"
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off
<jester-> Myrtti: i will remember it in the future
<Flare183> Flannel: What should I said when a person join #ubuntu and has a inappropriate nick?
<elky> Flare183, you could tell us who.
<Flare183> elky: its ohmygod
<Flare183> they shouldn't be using god on the IRC unless they are talking about him
<Flare183> :S
<erUSUL> it is not a pretty standar expression on english language ? (i'm not native speaker so just courious)
<elky> i've asked them in PM, but that's all i can do.
<elky> Flare183, you need to understand however that not everyone on the internet holds the same religious views as you, and you will tire very very quickly if you try to rectify that.
<Flare183> elky: I understand
<Flare183> I'll let it be
<Flare183> Its not that big of a deal
<Flare183> so yeah
<elky> s/he has gone now anyway.
<Draconicus> I have a small suggestion for the #ubuntu channel's management, and this seems like the place to present it. Ever thought of splitting the channel up with freenode managing an automatic redirect based on a user cap? Like #ubuntu1 #ubuntu2 and #ubuntu3 - you already have an overflow channel, but #ubuntu remains massively overpopulated and very difficult to work in. There are plenty of assistants to go around these days.
<Draconicus> It's probably been brought up before... but...
<Nafallo> Draconicus: did you mean to ask #ubuntu-ops ?
<Nafallo> Draconicus: considering #ubuntu is NOT a loco channel :-)
 * Draconicus spins.
<Draconicus> I don't know where to ask. D:
<Draconicus> What do you mean by 'loco'?
<Nafallo> #ubuntu-ops
<Nafallo> loco == local community
<Draconicus> Aha...
<Draconicus> I'm afraid I don't follow entirely.
<Nafallo> what part isn't clear?
<Nafallo> anyway. you seem to have got the main point :-)
<Draconicus> Indeed. :\
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-10
<arand> Hello, would it be possible to get a project cloak for ubuntu?
<Nehyx> hi, how can I get ubuntu/member cloak?
<Nafallo> !member | Nehyx
<ubottu> Nehyx: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Nehyx> Nafalle: ok thanks
<ab8cl> I was running ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, and chose to upgrade via Upgrade Manager to 9.04 but I don't think that it stayed with the 64 bit OS, how can I tell if I am running 9.04 64 bit os?
<Nafallo> ab8cl: you want #ubuntu
<Nafallo> this is not a support channel for software related questions.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-10
<ahmedabukilal> hi
<erUSUL> ahmedabukilal: hi
<ahmedabukilal> i made an irc channel for our loco team
<ahmedabukilal> its #ubuntu-iq
<ahmedabukilal> but when log in to it now it tell me that openning privat channel failed
<ahmedabukilal> Failed to join chat room
<m4v> ahmedabukilal: the channel seems to be invite only
<ahmedabukilal> but im the one how created it
<m4v> you probably need to ask chanserv to invite you
<ahmedabukilal> how can i do that
<m4v> /msg chanserv help invite
<m4v> in any case, is it necessary to have the channel as invite only?
<ahmedabukilal> no
<m4v> the +i mode is set with mlock, you will need to take a look at "/msg chanserv help set mlock" for remove it
<m4v> en the secret flag (+s) would be a good idea to remove as well
<m4v> s/en/and/
<m4v> the channel is moderated (+m) with mlock as well, where you playing with chanserv? :P
<m4v> ahmedabukilal: /msg chanserv set mlock +ntc
<m4v> ahmedabukilal: then "/mode #ubuntu-iq -msi" while you're op in you channel
<m4v> ah..
<m4v> ahmedabukilal: /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-iq mlock +ntc
<m4v> forgot the channel name :P
<ahmedabukilal> when i do invite command it tell me unknown command
<m4v> /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-iq
<ahmedabukilal> it tell me
<ahmedabukilal> Failed to open private chat
<tsimpson> ahmedabukilal: try joining now
<tsimpson> that's why having the IRCC on your access list is good :)
<m4v> I don't understand why he's getting that error though..
<ahmedabukilal> how can i identfy my self to the server
<m4v> you're identified right now
<ahmedabukilal> then when i write in ubuntu-iq room
<ahmedabukilal> it tell me this
<ahmedabukilal> Error sending message 'hi': permission denied
<m4v> the channel is moderated, you can write until you're opped
<m4v> do this
<m4v> /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-iq mlock +ntc
<m4v> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-iq
<m4v> /mode #ubuntu-iq -msi
<m4v> then you should be able to talk and join normally
<ahmedabukilal> it tell me
<ahmedabukilal> Failed to open private chat
<m4v> I don't know what is causing that :(
<Zic> as LoCo ubuntu-fr IRC operators, can you give +F to Ubuntu-fr-IRC on #ubuntu-fr, #ubuntu-fr-admins and #ubuntu-fr-party ?
<Zic> and an other not approuved channel this time : #ubuntu-fr-dijon & #ubuntu-fr-moderation
<Zic> others* channels* approved* :)
<nhandler> Zic: Have you asked the current founder in those channels?
<nhandler> _r1_ is founder in #ubuntu-fr and olive is founder in -party
<tsimpson> Ubuntu-fr-IRC is also already on the -fr list
<nhandler> tsimpson: Yeah, they want +F for it
<tsimpson> oh, right
<Zic> for #ubuntu-fr-party, I already explain our problem here few days ago (if you want I can copy my request one more time)
<Zic> for #ubuntu-fr, _r1_ has nothing to do with the LoCo ubuntu-fr
<Zic> he is just the former #ubuntu-fr founder
<nhandler> Zic: Have you talked to him about setting Ubuntu-fr-IRC as the founder?
<tsimpson> have you asked them to transfer ownership?
 * tsimpson must be a little slow today
<Zic> yes, many time, he doesn't want, he wants to have a "hand" just in case in the channel but he never used this right and no problems issued on #ubuntu-fr* channel with our actual team since many years
<Zic> and now we tried to give +F to Ubuntu-fr-IRC virtual account on #ubuntu-fr* channels
<Zic> this account is managed by administrators of the operator teams of #ubuntu-fr* channels
<nhandler> Zic: What about olive? Have you tried contacting Olive?
<Zic> nhandler: yes, and he claims that if we want access on -party, he must have an access on #ubuntu-fr* channels too
<nhandler> Zic: Does _r1_ speak English?
<Zic> but olive is not a part of our team
<Zic> (and he is one of the problem in #ubuntu-fr-party discussions)
<Zic> nhandler: I think so
<nhandler> Zic: Alright. I sent r1 a message, but he is probably away right now. I'm going to try talking to him, and we will go from there
<Zic> ok, we have no real matters with _r1_ (but we have few as you understood with olive)
<nhandler> Zic: Well, olive said that if you get +F in -fr, you can have it in -party, so we'll take this one step at a time
<Zic> ok
<nhandler> Zic: Did you have any luck contacting the founders of the other channels on your list?
<Zic> about #ubuntu-fr-dijon and its operators channel (#ubuntu-fr-moderation) yes
<Zic> we recommend to them that they can use ##ubuntu-fr-dijon and ##ubuntu-fr-moderation
<Zic> but they did not respect our recommandations
<nhandler> Zic: Why? Are they not Ubuntu-fr team channels?
<Zic> nhandler: Ubuntu-fr is managed by the Ubuntu-fr association in France, but a local team of the "Dijon french town" wants to create their own channel, #ubuntu-fr-dijon
<Zic> Ubuntu-fr association is also the official approved LoCo Ubuntu in France
<nhandler> Alright. So it is a completely separate group of people who created -dijon and -moderation
<Zic> yes
<Zic> just to describe more precisely the situation with _r1_ : he approved our decision and our team roles and does not have a straight opposition to five +F to Ubuntu-fr-IRC
<nhandler> Zic: So why didn't he give you +F ?
<Zic> he always said that "we are the real admins, he is just the..." arh, I seek the right word in English :>
<Zic> the guardian ? the keeper ?
<Zic> something like that :)
<Zic> nhandler: we have not contact with him since many weeks :s
<Zic> he is very busy at this time and, in the past, he said that he will think about it in the future (to give the +F)
<nhandler> Alright. I'll see what he has to say when he replies to my message. As for the -dijon and -moderation channels, we are resolving that issue now
<Zic> so, for _r1_ we just let him because we want to make it peaceful, but it makes time now... So we requested here to make stuff progressing.
<tsimpson> more than one person/account can have +F, iirc
<tsimpson> so it may be an idea to share it, at least for now
<nhandler> tsimpson: That is correct. I'll remind _r1_ of that when I talk to him
<nhandler> Zic: -moderation and -dijon have been renamed
<Zic> ok, thanks!
<McPeter> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-11
<myrl_> hi
<myrl_> #myrl
<grangium> Not sure if it's all right to ask this here, but I will anyway. Redirect me to better channels if need be.
<grangium> I'm currently using XChat IRC Client. Are there any other clients which people prefer/have more functionality than Xchat?
<guntbert> grangium: you know that this is no support channel?
<Tm_T> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<guntbert> grangium: try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<grangium> guntbert, okey doke, apologies
<guntbert> grangium: no problem - no need to apology :-)
<olive> nhandler ?
<nhandler> olive: Hi
<olive> <nhandler> Zic: Well, olive said that if you get +F in -fr, you can have it in -party, so we'll take this one step at a time
<olive> can you explain me ?
<nhandler> olive: That is what Zic said
<olive> ?
<nhandler> olive: Well, it looks like Ubuntu-fr-IRC is now a founder in -party, so you can probably ignore that
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-12
<niko> any GC around ?
<tsimpson> niko: got a problem?
<Zic> hi
<erUSUL> Zic: hi
<Zic> can you set a +f ##ubuntu-lyon in #ubuntu-lyon ? We encourage #ubuntu-fr-lyon to go in ##ubuntu-fr-lyon but they want ##ubuntu-lyon
<Zic> and #ubuntu-lyon primary namespace is not related to our juridiction... so can a staff set +f to redirect directly?
<erUSUL> Zic: can not be done by the ops of the channel ?
<Zic> erUSUL: #ubuntu-lyon is already registered by somebody and ChanServ autokick on /join with a message said /join #ubuntu-fr-lyon... :)
<Zic> (a bit confusing, isn't it?)
<erUSUL> Zic: well then we may have to highlight someone from the council
<erUSUL> nhandler: Pici jussi ^^^  ???
<Pici> Zic: What is that channel for?
<erUSUL> surely a loco channel ?
<Zic> Pici: it's a channel related to a LUG and especialy to Ubuntu in the french town of Lyon
<Zic> not a LoCo channel in real
<Pici> hrm.
 * erUSUL confused by the # vs ## multiplication of channels ...
<Zic> norammy I ask to add Ubuntu-fr-IRC in the primary channel name when it's #ubuntu-fr* related and we do the redirection ourself, but they want ##ubuntu-lyon, #ubuntu-lyon is already (but not properly) blocked and #ubuntu-lyon is not our sector :(
<Zic> (it's not #ubuntu-*fr*-lyon)
<Zic> s/norammy/normaly/
<Zic> so if you can just do the redirection properly in #ubuntu-lyon to help them, as we are not invested to request +F in a no #ubuntu-fr* channel
<k1l> Zic: what about to talk to the old +F of the blocked channel (at least he "forwarded" to #ubuntu-fr-lyon)
<Zic> k1l: I thought about it, but he was last seen 2 weeks ago, and members of ##ubuntu-lyon said he is not available on IRC for now
<Zic> he has other occupations :s
<Zic> (they said)
<Pici> ##ubuntu-lyon needs to be set +F for me to be able to forward users to it.
<Zic> ok, I report to them
<k1l> well, it was just an idea.
<Zic> Pici: +F ok
<Zic> k1l: no problem :)
<Zic> Pici: it's alway auto-kicking :(
<Zic> I thing it's because the channel is +i and ChanServ has not GUARD activated
<Zic> think*
 * Zic is tired tonight
<Zic> s/alway/always/ /o\
<Pici> Zic: #ubuntu-lyon now forwards to ##ubuntu-lyon and ubuntu-fr-irc has access there in case the FR team needs to change this in the future.
<Zic> Pici: ok, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-13
<nanotube> hey guys. the link on ubottu.com points to the /tweak lp branch, but that branch says it's moved to ubuntu-bots... so you may want to update the link to lp to point to the new location, that being https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<tsimpson> nanotube: which link exactly?
<tsimpson> I thought I change it
<tsimpson> guess it got reverted somehow
<tsimpson> nanotube: fixed
<tsimpson> thanks
<nanotube> tsimpson: cool :)
<jtatum> ah, that explains why the code in bugtracker in my bot seemed a little off from ubottu's behavior :)
<jussi> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<jussi> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<jussi> !ccloak is <reply> For Canonical employees requiring an @canonical cloak, please see the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> !ccloak
<ubottu> For Canonical employees requiring an @canonical cloak, please see the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<joey> Hi Ubuntu IRC ops
<bazhang> hi joey
<joey> I've just configured up #ubuntu-hams with chanserv. It's been in operation without chanserv for a while
<joey> would appreciate if someone would check the setup for it
<joey> also would like to have #ubuntu-news and #ubuntu-co-us checked
<joey> I don't own -news but I can get it fixed in a jiffy
 * joey has been learning the correct setup from jussi 
<joey> I've been reading through and trying to fix the channels as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<Armageddon> if someone has a problem with a loco team, is this the right place to state it or ask ?
<guntbert> Armageddon: looking at the topic I would assume "yes" - but you may have to be patient :-)
<Armageddon> I am, well there is Lebanon Loco team, we tried months ago to email the list asking the current leader/administrator to do something to make it active, or at least give his position to someone else. He replied with arrogance saying that all we need is the leadership and he never did anything about it or anything at all in the first place. and Now there are only 5 members in the Local Team and at least 10 waiting to be accep
<Armageddon> he's not doing anything to make the team active, and not even joining to accept or deny our membership
<kklimonda> w/topi
<kklimonda> Armageddon: I'd say #ubuntu-locoteams is a better channel to discuss loco related issues
<Armageddon> thank you kklimonda
<BslBryan> Any members of the IRC council here at the moment?
<Pici> Yes
<Pici> BslBryan: Whats up?
<BslBryan> I'd like to request an Ubuntu cloak. https://launchpad.net/~bryanlbasil
<Pici> BslBryan: Sure, one moment.
<BslBryan> Thanks.
<Pici> BslBryan: You're all set.  Congrats on your membership
<BslBryan> Great, just received the confirmation email.  Thanks a lot.  Much appreciated.
<guntbert> !bot
<guntbert> ubottu seems to be alseep
<guntbert> *asleep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> good morning :-) nice she is back
<Ddorda> jpds: ping
<Ddorda> jpds: when you'll see this: can you please remove ubot2 from #ubuntu-il? we have out own bot now :)
<jpds> Ddorda: By your command.
<Ddorda> jpds: thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-14
<Mo00ms> is it out yet
<McPeter> hi all
<McPeter> just in case, gospch is maybe a bot
<rww> McPeter: Any particular activity that makes you think so?
<McPeter> he use anti remove
<McPeter> no response to ping
<McPeter> yesterday i forward him to #fix_your_conenction for many deco/reco
<McPeter> and today when i purge forwerd he join less 2 secondes
<McPeter> (sorry for my poor english .. i'm french)
<McPeter> forward*
<McPeter> and when i search on google i see many logs irc and never he speak
<McPeter> after maybe i'm wrong :)
<McPeter> he is present on #freenode / #ubuntu / #css and before #ubuntu-fr
<rww> Sounds like someone who prefers idling to talking, and who has an auto-rejoin script on, to me. No way to tell, since they're not replying.
<McPeter> not simple auto rejoin .. he auto rejoin on /remove
<McPeter> it's ... special
<Mamarok> McPeter: ban and see if somebody complains
<McPeter> yes i ban it ..
<McPeter> i just say in because he is present on #ubuntu too :)
<Mamarok> if it is a real person, s/he will complainb, a bot likely not
<McPeter> yes
<Mamarok> good, I will talk to the ops for #ubuntu about that, thanks for notifying
<McPeter> u're welcome
<bazhang> :)
<DJones> Just wondering about the logging of channels, I remember the discussions about IRSeekBot a while back and the irseek.com website, just came across another one that seems to do the same thing logging #ubuntu and wondered whether it was an authorised one or not www.ircanswers.com
<erUSUL> DJones: it was discussed in irc council last meeting
 * erUSUL goes looking for the log ...
<DJones> erUSUL: ok, cheers, just thought it was worth mentioning in case it was an unauthorised log/search
<DJones> Don't worry about the log
<erUSUL> ok
<m4v> DJones: is authorised, look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots at the bottom of the page
<Gryllida> The topic in #ubuntu to includes "Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) is released! " with non-capital "L" in Lucid, is this intentional or needs a fix? it's official name in real end
<kklimonda> lucid is a code name
<Gryllida> oops... well anyway, my question is whether it's "Lucid" or "lucid"
<kklimonda> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) would look better imo.
<Gryllida> don't know, am I right asking it here, or should I take it to the -ops channel
<Gryllida> I have same opinion
<kklimonda> nah, here is good enough I think.. /me wonders why is he still on the channel.. hmm.. ;)
<jussi> fixed
<Gryllida> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-15
<arand> ubottu seems to have taken a vow of silence...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arand> Ah, broken now...
 * Helena79 Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<jpds> Impressive.
<marienz> how so?
<mac9416> Where can I get some answers to a packaging question?
<jpds> mac9416: #ubuntu-packaging? #ubuntu-motu?
<mac9416> jpds, thanks. I thought I had tried #ubuntu-packagin, but apparently I had misspelled it.
<mac9416> lol, *#ubuntu-packaging
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-16
<[Raiden]> Привет
<bazhang> hi
<DJones> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJones> Can somebody with bot powers update !codecs for the 2nd link, it should be 10.04 rather than 9.04 now, the page does work if the /9.04/ is changed to /10.04/
<erUSUL> DJones: ask in #ubuntu-ops or propose the edit yourself ...
<DJones> erUSUL: Ok, will do
<Drycola> hi
<Drycola> I want to participate in the developement of UBUNTU, where to start?
<DJones> !participate
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DJones> Drycola: Thats probably a good place to start, another would be helping to answer questions on the forums or in #ubuntu and the related channels
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-10
<lubotu3> narcislinux called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-11
<arand> Would it be possible to just ban by filter for those messages just seen in #ubuntu...
<arand> In addition, shouldn't Floodbot catch that..?
<Pici> The bots thought there was a network issue and were not taking action.
<Pici> They should be okay now though
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-12
<Exen> :) Hello.
<nhandler> Hello Exen, can I help you with something?
<Exen> No, not really, just finally getting on IRC after years away.
<Exen> nhandler, is the channel normally quiet?
<arand> Exen: This is not the main ubuntu support channel.. #ubuntu for support and #ubuntu-offtopic for other.
<nhandler> Exen: Usually. You might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList to find a channel that meets your needs.
<hypatia> i suppose i should be here for loco stuff
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-13
<wzssyqa> where the log of #ubuntu-cn in 2009 and 2010?
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wzssyqa> the ubuntu-eu can not access now, and irclogs.ubuntu.com have no #ubuntu-cn logs in 2009 and 2010
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/01/01/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<IdleOne> there they are
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: oh ,thanks, It's back again ,ohoho
<IdleOne> welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-14
<BlouBlou> is it possible to get a ubuntu cloak? I have launchpad since 2007 >> https://launchpad.net/~bloublou
<arand> You need to be an ubuntu member for a cloak, si that the case?
<BlouBlou> well, then how to be a ubuntu member, that was my question
<arand> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<BlouBlou> interesting
<BlouBlou> okay, thanks for info
<Tm_T> ^
<nhandler> /64/66
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-15
<vish> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<vish> for #ubuntu+1 channel i think we can remove this^ factoid  or change it to something specific to this channel
<vish> s/this/the
<Tm_T> change to something specific, but what?
 * vish thinks
<Tm_T> !-gnome3
<ubottu> gnome3 has no aliases - added by Pici on 2011-04-28 14:20:10 - last edited by rww on 2011-05-14 04:20:33
<vish> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team
<ubottu> vish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * vish tried that^ but bot doesnt like me :p
<Tm_T> ubottu: !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<ubottu> gnome3-#ubuntu+1 has been forgotten, use '!unforget gnome3-#ubuntu+1' to edit it again
<Tm_T> ubottu: unforget gnome3-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I suddenly remember gnome3-#ubuntu+1 again, Tm_T
<Tm_T> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<Tm_T> ubottu: !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<ubottu> But gnome3-#ubuntu+1 already means something else!
<Tm_T> ubottu: no !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<ubottu> I know nothing about !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 yet, Tm_T
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> stubborn
<vish> :)
<kanoe> hello everybody here
<IdleOne> hello kanoe
<kanoe> hello IdleOne
<kanoe> i just have a problem when i using foobnix
<kanoe> i come here for help
<IdleOne> kanoe: this channel is not for support, ask in #ubuntu
<kanoe> ok thank u all the same
<serfus> kanoe, or rather try at your loco channel
<varanus> hi everyone, i have kubuntu 10.10 and i'm trying to blacklist a wireless driver but on every restart the blacklist-wlan.conf file i have created doesn't exist with the result of not working what i'm trying to do. Why the system is deleting the file created?
<varanus> sorry my misteake this is not a support channel
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-07
<LinuxMonkey> can we get an op in #ubuntu
<LinuxMonkey> thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> whats up
<bazhang> ok
<LinuxMonkey> you got it :)
<EvilResistance> LinuxMonkey:  FYI, #ubuntu-ops is the ops channel, go there to grab an op, but don't idle there
<Mkaysi> It would be a nice place to idle according to logs
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: ?
<Mkaysi> #ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: indeed
<sagaci> #u-uds topics need to be started/updated for uds session names
<AlanBell> sagaci: I have a suspicion that the timezone is wrong somewhere
<sagaci> righteo then
<sagaci> great
<sagaci> topics are showing, audio isn't showing link
<sagaci> thanks, fixed too
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-08
<em> Hi. I would like a clear explanation for why I am banned in #ubuntu-au-chat and how long I have been banned there.
<bazhang>  /msg access #channel list and ask the ops
<bazhang> the ones with +o
<em> msg chanserv I think.
<Unit193> You can check how long by  /mode #ubuntu-au-chat +b
<bazhang> yeah, I missed cs
<em> Unit193: they all say 1478954 secs ago
<Resistance> yeah, that's the default on channels in which your client wasnt lurking forever
<Resistance> the IRCd sets that unless your client has newer info
<Resistance> you'd have to talk to their ops team, then.
<Resistance> and they're on the chanserv access list
<Resistance> /msg chanserv access #channel list
<em> im trying to find one who is online
<Resistance> you might just have to wait or something...
<Resistance> and FYI: privmsgs, while i do accept them, don't immediately get looked at, since i'm active in 6 other channels right now :P
<Resistance> best to just mention me here :P
<em> Resistance: yes may as well since Ive been banned there for at least 6 months
<Resistance> (I see channel pings a bit sooner than i do privmsgs)
<em> For no reason.
<AlanBell> em: probably because your connection was a bit broken 6 months ago
<sary> salutation.
<sary> I would like to request an Ubuntumember cloak.
<k1l_> sary: can you link your launchpad profile?
<sary> https://launchpad.net/~sary
<Resistance> you're not listed as an ubuntu member on there
<Resistance> and that group would be visible
<Resistance> sary:  ^
<sary> Right , i will join.
<Resistance> you're aware of *how* you get membership right?
<Resistance> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Resistance> you have to be approved first, you can't just join the members group
<pleia2> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Resistance> ^ that
<sary> No i was not aware of that.
<sary> Thank you
<Resistance> well the page we linked will explain membership
<Resistance> yup
<sary> Resistance: you mind a word in /query !
<Sidewinder> sary, I'm not positive but I believe you can request a non-ubuntu related cloak. I think that you just need to ask a Freenode staffer for same.. HTH
<sary> Sidewinder: correct , there is PDPC and unaffiliated cloaks.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-09
<fujisan> (◕ᴥ◕し)Mameshiba (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<fujisan> ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿ O'RLY?
<Unit193> Is there something you needed?
<AlanBell> creative use of unicode there
<Unit193> AlanBell: On the IRCC blog {http://ubottu.com/ircc/} the theme URL at the bottom tries to go to a internel URL, though it could be a theme issue.
<AlanBell> Unit193: yeah, theme issue
<AlanBell> not massively bothered to fix it, just someone's link back, generally I expect readers to read via the planet
<Mkaysi> Could someone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supybot/+bug/996947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996947 in supybot (Ubuntu) "misc.last can crash the computer where the bot is running" [Undecided,New]
<Mkaysi> Some Ubot has been crashed with that at least two times and meetingology has been crashed with it too.
<tsimpson> AlanBell: ^ I fixed that, wordpress has a built-in theme editor and it was a case of adding a missing '/'
<tsimpson> ubot2: list
<ubot2> tsimpson: Admin, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Misc, Owner, PackageInfo, and User
<ubot2> $who: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lubotu1> In #ubuntu-irc, ubot2 said: $who: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tsimpson> oops, meant that in private
<Nafallo> jpds: you're not in a rush to upgrade troll, right?
<Nafallo> jpds: personally, I don't care :-)
<AlanBell> staff can I have ops in #ubuntu-accomplishments to register it please
<cprofitt> :-) go AlanBell!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-10
<fujisan> (◕ᴥ◕し)Mameshiba (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
 * Resistance should apologize for the random nicking
<Resistance> having said this
<Resistance> AlanBell, spam is here :/
<AlanBell> so it is, whats up fujisan?
 * m4v notices that the Terms Of Service doesn't mention #lubuntu
<fujisan> i flipped a table ┻━┻ ︵╯(°□°╯)
<fujisan> you AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> fujisan: yes
<fujisan> ヽ(^。^)ノ
<AlanBell> whats with the odd characters fujisan?
<bobweaver> How too know why you are banned from a channel and for how long. And whrere do I report mis-use of power for one of your members ?
<Myrtti> you can join #ubuntu-ops to discuss the subject, if it's not a LoCo channel or other non-core channel issue
 * bobweaver is super mad that there is abuse of power
<Myrtti> bans usually aren't set for a particular time
<Myrtti> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<nothingspecial> hi
<Unit193> Hello.
<nothingspecial> we would like to have a long standing Ubuntu member get a cloak please :)
<Unit193> He'll have to join and link to his LP page.
<nothingspecial> ok
<nothingspecial> lol
<nothingspecial> he's gone *sigh*
<AlanBell> bobweaver: please pop into #ubuntu-irc-council at some point
<bobweaver> sure AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-13
<Joe42> hello
<Resistance> hi
<Joe42> hi im sorta need hep, i broke unity...
<Resistance> try #ubuntu
<Joe42> oohh ok
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-06
<Tm_T> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Paul042> hi
<Paul042> heyhey
<Paul042> anybody home
<Myrtti> yes?
<Paul042> hi elky
<Pici> Paul042: Sure, whats up?
<Paul042> nothing too serious friends, I'm new to this chat
<Paul042> hi pici all well and what bout you
<Pici> Er, okay.  Just wanted to let you know that #ubuntu-irc is for resolving issues with IRC itself. Our support channel is #ubuntu and our offtopic (chat) channel is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Paul042> ohh I see Miss pici and tyvm for keeping me abreast of the surrroundings
<Paul042> pici, is this a german international chat room
<Pici> this isn't, but there is #ubuntu-de
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Paul042> How do I log in to #ubuntu-de, pici
<Pici> Paul042: type: /join #ubuntu-de
<Pici> no spaces in front
<Paul042> type?? where?
<Pici> here
<Paul042> lol
<Paul042> okay
<Paul042> wait wait if I don't like joining ubentu-de and wanna return back here...what should I type to get back here again
<Paul042> Miss pici
<Pici> you should have a tab for both channels on your irc client
<Paul042> it makes me sad that I know zero about the tab and the client
<Paul042> maybe  should try ubentu-de, I hope ppl talk english inside ubentu-de
<Myrtti> why would they talk English there?
<Myrtti> one would assume they'd speak German.
<Paul042> lol okay myrtti
<Paul042> so Myrtti, where you from
<Myrtti> Finland.
<Paul042> m'hm
<Paul042> m'hm
<Paul042> nice
<Paul042> lol
<Paul042> meri porim lukio
<Paul042> myrtti
<Paul042> you there beautiful
<Paul042> asleep
<Myrtti> excuse me?
<Paul042> excused
<Paul042> lol
<Paul042> I feel so lonely right now, I can't do anything
<Paul042> how do I log out
<Paul042> how do I.....Myrtti
<Pici> close the window/tab
<Paul042> tyvm miss pici, will be back
<Myrtti> please no.
<IdleOne> Apparently if your name ends in a vowel you must be a Miss
<SKULL083> Hi beautiful
<IdleOne> Hello Paul042
<SKULL083> Idleone sup........
<IdleOne> Anything I can help you with ?
<SKULL083> Thank you for the re-assurances Idleone
<IdleOne> I didn't give you any
<SKULL083> I'm right back to square one, hurting and alone
<SKULL083> but I try to keep it from happening
<SKULL083> pici
<Pici> SKULL083:
<SKULL083> (:
<SKULL083> myrtti
<SKULL083> myrtti, do ya talk less
<SKULL083> hi beautiful myrtti
<Pici> SKULL083: knock it off.
<SKULL083> you see, it's true pici I am ecstatically happy talking to myrtti
<SKULL083> texting
<Pici> SKULL083: This channel isn't for idle conversation and you're being annoying.
<Myrtti> you're being creepy, to be honest.
<SKULL083> tell give me directions, where do I find a place where we can text
<SKULL083> I'm not creepy
<SKULL083> no no myrtti, I'm not here who like to mess with ppl's heart, I'm a nice guy
<Myrtti> I don't care if you're an octopus
<Myrtti> because I'm not interested in idle chitchat
<SKULL083> look deeply into my eyes myrtti, do I look like a creepy
<SKULL083> creep
<IdleOne> yes. now stop bothering our users
<SKULL083> lol@myrtti, wish I were an octopus so that I could hug pici and you at the same time
<Myrtti> I swear you're really trying now
<SKULL083> trying?? what?
<Myrtti> did you have a Ubuntu IRC related problem or question?
<SKULL083> yeah
<SKULL083> sure
<SKULL083> 1. I rise and fall in her ocean of love...why???
<SKULL083> she leaves me drowning, gasping for air.....myrtti please rescue me
<SKULL083> solve my problems...problem problem everwhere
<SKULL306> Im so upset
<Pici> !guidelines>  SKULL306
<ubottu> SKULL306, please see my private message
<SKULL306> tyvm
<SKULL306> I did not said anything bad
<SKULL306> beautiful is a nice word
<SKULL306> love is a wonderful thing
<Myrtti> but it's not relevant to this channel. And you've been asked to stop.
<SKULL306> then what you all talk here
<Pici> Issues regarding irc channels themselves.
<SKULL306> lol, what kinda issues ma'am pici
<Pici> problem users, issues with our bots, operator access.
<SKULL306> ohhhh i see
<SKULL306> is it possible to invade the dreams of beautiful girls here
<SKULL306> lol
<Corey> How not at all creepy.
<hggdh> I am unsure about what actually happened. Are we now an analyst, ah, couch?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-07
<SKULL633> Hi friends
<SKULL633> Hi pici
<k1l> hi
<SKULL633> k11 hello, whats up
 * k1l goes back to drinking tea :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-08
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, anyone from the IRC team would like to give a session during OpenWeek?
<SKULL692> good morning
<SKULL692> Good Morning
<SKULL692> hi
<SKULL692> the room is so silence
<SKULL692> anybody there
<SKULL692> hi pici
<SKULL692> hi Myrtti
<SKULL692> hi alanbell
<SKULL692> anybody home
<SKULL692> lol
<SKULL692> asleep
<SKULL692> hi remix tj
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-09
<smartboyhw> Hello IRC people, is there a variable for supported releases?
<smartboyhw> Not a factoid but a variable that can be used in a factoid
<Pici> smartboyhw: curStable, curStableLong, and curStableNum
<Pici> er, nothing that lists all the supported releases though
<smartboyhw> Pici: Meh
<smartboyhw> What will these three variables produce?
<Pici> Raring, Raring Ringtail and 13.04
<smartboyhw> Pici, ok. I really want one with all supported releases though:(
<Pici> We don't have one.
<smartboyhw> Meh
<smartboyhw> Anyways…
<smartboyhw> !supported-releases-#ubuntustudio is <reply> Please see the currently supported Ubuntu Studio releases in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<smartboyhw> If someone would kindly approve:)
<Pici> Why do we need a factoid like this specifically for ubuntustudio?
<smartboyhw> Pici: Do we have a general factoid?
<Pici> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
 * smartboyhw doesn't know
<smartboyhw> Pici: BTW, change 18 -> 9
<smartboyhw> OK then
<Pici> !releases =~ s/18/9/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-10
<Unit193> IdleOne: Is there any point in saying a factoid is outdated without giving a recommendation? (!kompozer)
<tsimpson> Unit193: unless you think the factoid should be removed, which that one probably should be
<Unit193> Indeed, seems last commit was in '11
<Unit193> BlueGriffon seems to be the new cool kid.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-11
<[mad]Berry> could I please get an Ubuntu cloak, thanks https://launchpad.net/~madberry
<tsimpson> [mad]Berry: you don't appear to be an ubuntu member
<tsimpson> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<[mad]Berry> ah okay cool thnx
<tsimpson> you can get an unaffiliated cloak from #freenode if you want though
<SKULL212> hi friends
<SKULL212> I am asleep
<SKULL212> niko
<SKULL212> hello niko my friend
<niko> hi
<SKULL212> berry
<SKULL212> hi niko whats up
<SKULL212> all are very silent, whats the matter
<Myrtti> this isn't a chat channel. So if there isn't anything relating to Ubuntu IRC channels, it usually is quiet.
<niko> the purpose of this channel is to handle issues in #ubuntu* namespace, ie: it's not a chat room
<SKULL466> back
<SKULL466> hi
<SKULL466> niko, where you from
<SKULL466> hi
<SKULL466> hi
<SKULL466> niko do ya talk less
<SKULL466> pricey my friend hows things
<SKULL466> welcome daviey
<Myrtti> this isn't a chat channel. So if there isn't anything relating to Ubuntu IRC channels, it usually is quiet. So did you have something actually on topic to say or ask?
<Myrtti> there are other places for social chatter.
<SKULL466> precsely yes Myrtti ma'am
<SKULL466> if it is not a chat channel what ppl do here, I'm confused ma'am
<holstein> SKULL466: check the /topic of all the ubuntu channels.. there are some for chat
<Myrtti> it's for Ubuntu IRC issues.
<SKULL466> I'm findng very hard to ignore this nice channel with great ppl inside ma'am
<ninnnu_> If you want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> :/
<SKULL466> ninnnu, I'm bit outta track what you all chat here, give me some hint so I can behave and act like you all
<Myrtti> we don't chat here.
<Myrtti> that's what we've been saying for days.
<Myrtti> this isn't for social chat
<Myrtti> not all irc channels are for it
<SKULL466> lol
<SKULL466> then ma'am Myrtti what you all chat here
<Myrtti> we discuss Ubuntu IRC issues. Channel ops issues, international channel ops issues, irc cloaks.
<Myrtti> if you don't have anything to discuss on those lines, then you're better off elsewhere.
<SKULL466> Thank you for the explanations, ma'am Myrtti
<Myrtti> can you please stop calling people ma'am
<Myrtti> and sir and whatever
<SKULL466> what's wrong calling ma'am, I don't see it as a issue
<Myrtti> I'm Myrtti. I'm not ma'am, I'm not sir, I'm just me.
<Myrtti> I don't need ma'aming.
<holstein> SKULL466: its a matter of what this channel is intended for.. which is in the /topic ...its for official use
<SKULL466> well said Myrtti, I guess, I needed to vent, I feel alone, lost, I feel lonely, distracted, whenever I'm in here I am getting panic attacks
<holstein> SKULL466: if you want to "talk".. about *anything* /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> then don't come.
<SKULL466> official use?? what you mean holestein
<Myrtti> ...
<SKULL466> but holestein, I like chatting here because all are nice
<Myrtti> if you only knew
<holstein> SKULL466: its not a place for chatting
<SKULL466> >>>Myrtti
<holstein> SKULL466: you can type "h" or "hol" and hit the "tab" key to autocomplete my nick
<SKULL466> knew what Myrtti
<Myrtti> how nice we are.
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> let me try to explain it really slow
<SKULL466> you are very nice and a bit mystery to me
<Myrtti> SKULL466: this is IRC. IRC has lots of different networks. Freenode is one of the networks. Networks are several servers connected to each other.
<Myrtti> the network has different channels, freenode usually has channels mostly for open source software projects, like Ubuntu.
<SKULL466> true Myrtti, millions are computers are connected with each other
<Myrtti> Ubuntu has a lot of IRC channels in freenode, and lots of ops. Those ops need to talk to each other.
<SKULL466> of computers*
<Myrtti> and this channel is for that discussion.
<SKULL466> yeah Myrtti, I have no idea how to be attractive to ppl here, so I have no idea of how to be a part of you all
<Myrtti> are you an op on a Ubuntu IRC channel?
<SKULL466> I'm just a RANDOM guy
<Myrtti> are you an individual interested in volunteering on the Ubuntu IRC channels?
<Myrtti> how did you even find this channel?
<SKULL466> yeah sure
<SKULL466> lol
<SKULL466> by chance
<Myrtti> I think I'm wasting my time with you. You come here poking people to talk to you, effectively wasting their time. I've now wasted 20 minutes on trying to spell it out to you that there are other channels you can chat in with people who actually might be interested.
<SKULL466> nobody loves, nobody enjoys my company
<holstein> SKULL466: #ubuntu-offtopic is where to go to do what you are doing.. there are other channels as well. but not this one
<SKULL466> taking easy steps first is more like fasting to the next level, you said you've wasted your 20 min, Just felt overwhelmed, wish things were different
<Myrtti> if you'd join a channel more suitable in the first place, things would be so different.
<holstein> SKULL466: what irc client are you on? do you know how to join other channels?
<SKULL466> I wish I were gone, I know my feelings don't matter, how I feel doesn't matter, I wish I was dead right now, I hurt so much??
<holstein> SKULL466: do you understand how to /join another channel? the channel that has been suggested? #ubuntu-offopic ?
<SKULL466> yes holes I do understand but inside offtopic channel ppl don't talk I've been through
<TheLordOfTime> if you just want to chat, try #defocus ?
<SKULL466> what if I like chattin here and you know my thought process are clear
<TheLordOfTime> this channel isn't the place for idle chat
<SKULL466> processes*
<SKULL466> hides behind Myrtti
<SKULL466> it's been a long time
<SKULL466> thelordoftime
<SKULL466> sull sets mode +- on sull
<TheLordOfTime> this channel isn't the place for idle chat, and you've had three people tell you the same thing
<SKULL466> skull*
<TheLordOfTime> #ubuntu-offtopic, #defocus, or other channels are better suited for idle chat
<TheLordOfTime> but not this channel.
<holstein> SKULL466: you are not in #ubuntu-offtopic .. do you understand how to join that channel?
<SKULL466> I truly respect your concern, TheLordofTime
<Myrtti> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i think he does, <SKULL466> yes holes I do understand but inside offtopic channel ppl don't talk I've been through  suggests that
<Myrtti> he's not there now
<holstein> SKULL466: then, try and respect the channel guidelines, please, and do not ping folks
<SKULL466> I am here waiting, seeking
<SKULL466> lol
<Myrtti> we're not your entertainment.
<holstein> SKULL466: please join #ubuntu-offtopic .. i have joined there and will try and help you get started
<Myrtti> admittedly we're not psychologists either
<Unit193> Myrtti: Can you OP sandyd in #ubuntuforums?  It was hit a little by a troll.
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  not going to happen, they just /quit
<Unit193> Ah, is bshellz actually supposed to be banned from core channels, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: looks like
<Unit193> That's why I'm asking, because it looks like it is.  Noticed someone with that host join.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: it was added to the list by topyli in 2011-01-23, at 13:34:41 UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe the bantracker can give some info on that
<Unit193> Ah, didn't think of that one, but didn't have a lot.  Does confirm that there are bans in #ubuntu and #k.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-12
<topyli> Unit193: bzshells doesn't have a written policy compatible with ours. or didn't have at the time, and they haven't notified us of any improvements
<topyli> here is the log from the relevant meeting: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/14/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t21:47
<topyli> the discussion on mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-August/thread.html
<topyli> a shellium admin later joined -ops and informed us about their improved policy
<Unit193> topyli: Ah, thank you muchly.
<topyli> np, thanks for being interested :)
<Unit193> Should that be added to the ns-bans file, and should I add it to the banlist?
<topyli> i'm not sure how blanket bans are supposed to be handle technically
<topyli> handled even
<topyli> i never think about practical stuff, it's not my deparment :)
<IdleOne> Unit193: if you're not seeing abuse from that shell providers users, to me it is a non-issue.
<Unit193> IdleOne: That's one thing I was wondering.
<IdleOne> common sense before everything :)
<Unit193> Eh, seemed to favor paperwork in the past.
<hggdh> jpds: could you please take ubot2` out of #ubuntu-br? We are now running a bot that is slowly being translated (ubotu-br)
<Unit193> hggdh: You could, in theory, use "/remove ubot2` Thanks for your help, but you've been replaced."
<hggdh> Unit193: yes, I could, but I thought it would be nicier to tell jpds about it :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-05
<ali1234> so i was using the ubuntu irc logs today, as i often do, and as usual i knew which channel i wanted to search, but not which day the message i was looking for was posted.
<ali1234> so i have come here to appeal for the log files to be organized by channel/year/month/day instead of year/month/day/channel/
<ali1234> since this would avoid having to go up and down the tree so much
<ali1234> i assume that the logs are organized by some script, if so i would be willing to implement this functionality - using symlinks to avoid breaking the current log locations
<ali1234> where is the best place to propose this? mailing list? in a bug report (if so, against what?) at a meeting?
<jose> ali1234: I think ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com
<ali1234> yeah i've just been reading the archives of that... kind of makes me want to back away slowly...
<tsimpson> ali1234: ubuntulog is handled by Canonical, you'd probably have to go via RT
<ali1234> what is RT?
<tsimpson> send an issue report to rt@ubuntu.com
<ali1234> ok, thanks
<ali1234> https://github.com/fitztrev/ubuntu-irc-logs <- just found this, would probably slve all my problems
<tsimpson> you can always do a google search with site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ali1234> usually it's something like "what was the name of that package someone recommended last week on that channel"
<ali1234> since i don't know the name, i can't google for it...
<ali1234> so i have to read through the last week's logs
<ali1234> which is annoying when they're all in different directories
<belkinsa> Hello, I have a question about the meeting bot in #ubuntu-meeting.  Can anyone use it for a meeting or should the chair of that meeting request that it will be used at that time when the chair is doing the meeting?
<IdleOne> anyone can use it the schedule is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar see if the time you want/need is available and take your spot. if you need assistance leave jose a pm and he can help you :)
<belkinsa> Oh, right, duh.
<belkinsa> Okay, done and it works.  Thank you for the help, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> my pleasure
<belkinsa> Peace everyone.
<MooDoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-06
<MooDoo> morning all
<skystar84> Hi. I have a question? When I trying burn disc with Ubuntu from Windows UltraISO, I getting one folder EFI. Thats repeat also with "Unetbootin".
<skystar84> How can I write normally install iso to dvd disc?
<MooDoo> not 100% sure, but perhaps #ubuntu is a better place to ask?
<k1l_> skystar84: this is not the technical support channel. you want to ask in #ubuntu :)
<DJones> skystar84: If you're trying to create an Ubuntu disc using Windows software (Thats how I've read your question), you may need to join ##windows and ask there as well
<DJones> I suspect windows users won't know because it relates to Ubuntu iso's, and Ubuntu users won't know because its Windows software
<IdleOne> !install | DJones k1l
<ubottu> DJones k1l: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<IdleOne> that would have been so much more helpful, then "ask in the support channel" or "ask the windows people"
<IdleOne> All the Ubuntu irc channels are "help channels" that is what we do. We help people with problems, we help people find the right people to help them. We don't regurgitate rules and guidelines.
<DJones> That would have needed them to stay around in the channel long enough to get some specific to the issue responses, before giving a general factoid
<IdleOne> DJones: agree on that point :)
<Pricey> DJones: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop has rather clear instructions for windows users. Punting people to ##windows is only going to cause friction.
<DJones> Pricey: Does that link specifically tell the user how to get things working using "Windows UltraISO" which was the software they were using?
<IdleOne> there is no garantee that anybody in #windows would have been able to help with that specific software.
<DJones> As I was typing more info in answer to the specific question they'd asked to say that they may need to ask the developer about the issue before I pointed them to the general advice on installing,  when they quit without responding
<Pricey> DJones: Seems to me there's likely no reason ultraiso would have to be used, and just following the instructions on ubuntu.com is probably easiest for all parties.
<DJones> Pricey: Agreed, but not answering the question & giving a generic factoid doesn't seem a good idea as the starting point
<Pricey> DJones: If someone asks what the root password on their install is, what'd you suggest?
<DJones> I'd point out that Ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default, don't forget there's been an effort to just giving !factoid responses automatically without also giving some more specific advice
<Pricey> DJones: "But I want to log in as root to do stuff"
<Pricey> "By ssh or 'su -' if I have to."
<IdleOne> I'm not suggesting we use more factoids. I also didn't see that the conversation continued in the other channel. Just saying that I often see first responses that are more about some minor guidelines interpretation instead of actually being helpful.
<DJones> Then you point out the risks, point out that they can ssh in as a user and use sudo and make them aware that its not needed, if they want to take the risk then its they need to be aware of the issues
<DJones> IdleOne: It didn't continue anyway as far as I could see
<Pricey> IdleOne yes yes yes yes yes!!!!
<Pricey> DJones: Why couldn't you just suggest sudo to begin with? :(
<Pricey> DJones: Who cares that it isn't the specific answer to the specific question... it's the right answer to the right question. It's "obviously" what should be taught, and then the option given to reenable root... (all of this being in the !sudo factoid fwiw)
<IdleOne> Man walks into a government building and there are 3 queues he isn't sure which one he needs to get into. Security guard walks up and says, hey you need to get into a queue :) OR the security guard says, Can I help you find the correct queue sir?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-07
<MooDoo> hello all
<Tm_T> moin
<MooDoo> :D
<popey> we have two bots in #ubuntu-touch, can we remove one?
<popey> I mean, I love them box equally..
<MooDoo> but it's like which is your faveorite child ;)
 * popey pokes jussi 
<IdleOne> ubottu: part #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> Error: I'm not in #ubuntu-touch.
<IdleOne> good girl
<Fuchs> ubottu: join #ubuntu-touch!
<Fuchs> aww :(
<IdleOne> Fuchs: if it makes you feel better she wouldn't join if I asked her either
<Fuchs> yes, thank you, that helps a lot
<IdleOne> hehe
<balloons> afternoon everyone. I was hoping you might be able to help me get a channel logged. I'm am unsure of exactly who setup #ubuntu-autopilot, but it's been brought to my attention it is not logged. The channel is used for official support for autopilot
<Pici> balloons: the best method is to put in an rt ticket requesting that ubuntulog be added to that channel.
<balloons> Pici, thank you I will do so
<NikTh> Hello everyone. May I ask, what actions we have to do in order to log our channel (#ubuntu-gr) in irclogs.ubuntu.com. Thanks
<Fuchs> the best method is to put in an rt ticket requesting that ubuntulog be added to that channel,  apparently
<NikTh> Fuchs: You mean here ? https://rt.ubuntu.com or by e-mail to rt@ubuntu.com ?
<Unit193> Right.
<NikTh> Do I have to be the creator of the channel, or anyone can send such request ?
<Fuchs> my guess would be that both does the same, but I don't know ubuntus RT system
<Fuchs> my guess would be that it needs to be a / the founder, or at least a senior op
<Unit193> Fuchs: Emailing that address will put it on rt.ubuntu.com.
<NikTh> Ok. Thanks for the info Fuchs , Unit193  :)
<Fuchs> because according to freenode guidelines, channels are not publically logged unless decided by the channel owners, which then also has to be communicated to the users by either topic or entrymessage
<Unit193> Ubuntu standard has entrymessage.
<NikTh> Unit193: I think the channel op or the owner (or anyone with the rights) must set this entrymessage about the logs.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels Not all of this applies, but it has an example message.
<NikTh> Ok. Thanks for any info. I'm on the way to translating this first (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService) , then we will take the appropriate actions. Thanks again.
<jose> NikTh: do !lococouncil in #ubuntu-locoteams if you don't get a response within a week and we'll get it sorted
<NikTh> jose: Thanks :-)
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-08
<MooDoo> hello all
<wazery> Hi guys
<wazery> I am an ubuntu member
<wazery> and I am a member of he ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<wazery> on launchpad
<wazery> I need to use a cloak for my identity on irc
<wazery> anyone could help?
<k1l> wazery: can you link your launchpad page?
<wazery> k1l https://launchpad.net/~wazery
<Unit193> wazery: You registered wazery and Menopia, you're supposed to group wazery to Menopia.
<wazery> so how I can do that
<wazery> can I remove menopia
<Unit193> /msg nickserv help drop  and  /msg nickserv help group
<k1l> do you want to change the cloak from menopia to wazery?
<wazery> k1l yes
<wazery> would be much easier
<k1l> IRCC got to decide on that
<Unit193> They generally don't give two cloaked accounts.
<Fuchs> that would be a staff decision as well, but it isn't needed in this case anyway.
<k1l> Unit193: i thought about dropping the menopia one and setting the wazery one.
<Unit193> k1l: Mhmmm.
<Unit193> Fuchs: Howdy/
<wazery> thanks guys for trying to help me :)
<wazery> really appreciated
<wazery> I don't remember the password associated with menopia, if you want to confirm that it belongs to me
<wazery> I think you can send a reset password to it
<Fuchs> staff can
<Fuchs> you have to ask in #freenode (unless a staffer shows up in here)
<wazery> where I can find them?
<wazery> ok thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> in the past days they have been a bit gone-ish, so you might have to be patient.
<wazery> ok
<Fuchs> and you'll need that password in any case. As soon as you get it, I'd recommend you drop one of the accounts. Note that no matter which one you drop: that will remove all channel access and cloak bound to it. So if you don't use menopia anymore, I'd recommend dropping that. You'll lose the member cloak that was on it, but that doesn't matter much, since you want a new / changed one anyway.
<Fuchs> if you want you can group the menopia nick to wazery after that, but this is entirely optional
<wazery> ok
<wazery> I will drop it
<wazery> no need for it anymore, and after that I will try to cloak wazery to ubuntu/members
<Fuchs> sure. For that the IRCC has to confirm in here and then poke staff. But by the time you got your password reset this probably already happened.
<Unit193> Fuchs: We just ping Pric ey to death, right? ;)
<Fuchs> I wouldn't
<Fuchs> I'd go with people who are active or on /stats p   first, usually a bit better than pinging a randomly picked staffer
<Fuchs> even though: heh, you just woke Pricey up
<Fuchs> which means all we'd need now is the IRCC.
<Unit193> Fuchs: I was kidding, and I tried not to ping. :)
<Pricey> Complaining about how we're never available is the best way to make us available.
<Fuchs> nobody was complaining.
<Fuchs> so I don't trust that theory
<k1l> not even mass highlighting :)
<Fuchs> Pricey: anyway, wazery was poking for a sendpass due to the above conversation. Haev fun.
<Unit193> Before when I needed one, I pinged two or so that looked like they wouldn't bite, was important enough.
<eliasps> Hello everyone. Is this the right channel for IRC support of LoCo teams? There is an issue with the logging of #ubuntu-gr channel, Greek characters aren't logged right in the logs.
<IdleOne> eliasps: you would need to email rt@ubuntu.com and report that as a bug
<eliasps> IdleOne thank you for the information! I'll do that.
<eliasps> Have a good day!
<IdleOne> Same to you :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-09
<jose> eliasps: let me know the RT number so I can track it, please :)
<eliasps> jose the bug hasn't been reported yet. I reported it to the ubuntu-gr forum, where the hole conversation of logging the channel begun, and I am waiting an answer from the channel administrator (Phantomas) in case he wants to take the lead on this, because of his priviladges as the channel administrator.
<jose> eliasps: no worries. make sure to let me know via PM or email jose@ubuntu.com with the RT number so the LoCo Council can track this just in case :)
<eliasps> Whatever the decision, I'll contact you when the bug gets reported, so you would be able to track it!
<eliasps> Ok, I noted the email. :P
<eliasps> :)
<jose> cool, thank you!
<eliasps> I have to go. Thanks again for the help. jose as I said, I'll contact you when the bug gets reported. Bye for now. :)
<jose> cool, have a good day!
<eliasps> You too!
<MooDoo> hello all
<popey> jussi: we miss the bug pot in #ubuntu-ci-eng - can we get it back?
<popey> it previously had ubot5
<jussi> *cough*
<jussi> I forgot, sorry
<popey> uh
<popey> also, #ubuntu-app-devel ☻
<jussi> you had asked me the other day
<jussi> was that also ubot5 ??
<popey> jussi: no, ubotu2
<kswit> very quiet
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-10
<MooDoo> hello all
<jose> IRCC: can we revive meetingology?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-04
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you check on #ubuntu-ous-plenary it seems to be invite only
<Unit193> Channel doesn't exist.
<mhall119> can it be created?
<Pici> yes
<mhall119> thanks
<Pici> mhall119: er... #ubuntu-ous-plenary != #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<mhall119> right. sorry, uos
<mhall119> fingers don't want to work yet today
<mhall119> #ubuntu-uos-plenary is the one we want
<Unit193> +cimntf :D
<Pici> mhall119: the latter already exists
<Pici> its a forward to #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<mhall119> hmmm, not on irssi
<mhall119> unless it's because I already have -uds- open
<Unit193> That's it exactly.
<Pici> yep, you're in -uds-plenary already
<mhall119> Pici: could we have #ubuntu-uos-plenary the channel that everybody is sent to?
<mhall119> rather than the other wya around?
<Pici> mhall119: we could... but then I'd need to kick the 60+ people that are in there right now.   It shouldn't really make any difference anyway.
<Fuchs> technically there is chanserv clear for that, but I wouldn't recommend it
<Fuchs> just as a sidenote
<Pici> Fuchs: yeah,  I didn't necessarily mean manually, but it would be disruptive no matter how it was done.
<mhall119> Pici: ok, let's not do that now then
<mhall119> but maybe after mark's keynote today, can we do that then? So we'll be all set for the actual start of UOS tomorrow
<MooDoo> howdy all
<mhall119> can I get op access to #ubuntu-uds-plenary to change the topic?
<Pici> mhall119: You already have full access there, just /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uds-plenary mhall119
<Unit193> Every ubuntu member has +o even.
<mhall119> I couldn't +o in there
<MooDoo> it's just to busy in there at the moment, I've given up on that channel lol
<mhall119> bah, not the uds bot is fighting me on it
<mhall119> help please
<Pici> mhall119: you're opped
<Unit193> Pici: I believe he means fighting for topic?
<mhall119> Pici: I got op before with chanserv, but the uds bot re-sets the topic when I change it
<Pici> oh
<Unit193> (I can't see what it has loaded.)
<Pici> mhall119: you just want to update it to the current event?
<mhall119> Pici: yeah
<Pici> mhall119: let me take a look at it
<mhall119> I tried:  Mark Shuttleworth's Pre-UOS Keynote and Q&A | Start questions with QUESTION in all caps | http://ubuntuonair.com
<Pici> mhall119: anyway, you were right
<mhall119> thanks Pici
<Pici> The bot is setup to only change the topic based on the where the channel is supposed to be, so it is confused that it is in #ubuntu-UDS-plenary not #ubuntu-UOS-plenary.
<Pici> I'll move things around after this
<Pici> done and done
<Pici> hopefully udsbotu behaves itself this time
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-05
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> I have a question about the channels for UOS
<dholbach> there's #ubuntu-uds which has 1403 in the topic
<dholbach> and then there's #ubuntu-uos which is invite only
<dholbach> does anyone have an idea what's happening there?
<k1l_> seems like -uos is forwarding to -uds
<balloons> AlanBell, you about perhaps?
<AlanBell> balloons: yes
<balloons> AlanBell, we're having a little confusion because of the older #ubuntu-uds-* channels. Can you help close those down / point them to the new #ubuntu-uos-* channels?
<balloons> specifically, close/migrate #ubuntu-uds to #ubuntu-uos to start
<AlanBell> I can't do it, and I am a little unsure why it happened
<balloons> AlanBell, is there someone who can? I pinged you because I was told you set it up. My apologies if that's not the case :-)
<AlanBell> tsimpson perhaps?
<AlanBell> it could be because of udsbotu
<Pricey> AlanBell: What's the error?
<Pricey> (Are you trying from this account?)
<AlanBell> no error, I just have no superpowah any more
<AlanBell> people will seamlessly join the uds channels I think
<AlanBell> but I don't know why they were set up and fowarded, might have been a prior UDS. Either way *now* isn't the time to break it all :)
<k1l_> maybe Pici knows?
<AlanBell> more interestingly it seems that anonymous web users are not voiced in the channels
<AlanBell> well, not in #ubuntu-uds-appdev2 at least, presume they are all the same
<AlanBell> no, they are voiced, but the redirect is not seamless, you get left pointing to the invite only channel
<balloons> well summit is currently pointing people to the UOS channels. Ideally we will use the UOS channels, they will be logged, have a bot etc. But it's more important the channel is setup properly, so if we need to switch . . .
<popey> well
<popey> #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2 and #ubuntu-uos-appdev-1 both are "invite only"
<balloons> popey, it's listed as #ubuntu-uos-appdev
<popey> well thats wrong, there's two tracks
<popey> mhall119: ^
<balloons> and the other is #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
<balloons> so it's SUPER confusing
<mhall119> popey: balloons: the first room I created didn't have -1 on it
<mhall119> I can add that if desired
<popey> it should have, please, to avoid confusion
<popey> (although they both redirect)
<balloons> I would argue against it actually
<popey> why?
<balloons> the 2 room should be the only one with it.. but honestly it just needs to use the same naming scheme
<balloons> uos or uds
<balloons> so I'm not really concerned about -1 or no
<popey> ok, I don't want to derail or occupy the time of everyone, I just want there to be the right / appropriate channels match in summit and irc
<popey> mhall119: you choose, whatever, you're the one having to do the work
<popey> I assume AlanBell cant do anything about the redirects?
<AlanBell> nope, but I am doing a little guidance right now . . .
<mhall119> AlanBell: let me know if we're using #ubuntu-uos-appdev or #ubuntu-uos-appdev-1 and I'll make any needed changes in Summit
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uos.png
<AlanBell> mhall119: udsbotu was in the list of channels you gave me - but then it has been bounced across to s/uos/uds/
<AlanBell> udsbotu: channels
<udsbotu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<AlanBell> woah, no it isn't
<AlanBell> 14:40 <udsbotu> ##tsimpson-bots, #ubuntu-irc, #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2, #ubuntu-uos-appdev, #ubuntu-uos-cloud, #ubuntu-uos-cloud-2, #ubuntu-uos-community,  #ubuntu-uos-convergence, #ubuntu-uos-core, #ubuntu-uos-plenary, and #ubuntu-uos-showandtell
<mhall119> #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 is wrong, Summit has it listed as #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2
 * Pici wanders in
<Pici> let me fix the redirections
<AlanBell> Pici: erm, not sure that is right
<balloons> just need to open #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2
<balloons> and #ubuntu-uos
<Pici> oops
<Pici> uh
<popey> yeah, people are getting unable to join #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2
<Pici> sorry, you should be able to join now
<Pici> I messed up.
<Pici> okay, let me do #ubuntu-uds/#ubuntu-uos now
<Pici> (correctly)
<balloons> Pici, this looks better
<balloons> awesome, ty
<Pici> np
<mhall119> Pici: can you create #ubuntu-uos-overflow for us?
<Fuchs> that isn't registered and it's empty,
<Fuchs> anyone can register it
<Fuchs> (including: you)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-06
<mhall119> can someone keep an eye on #ubuntu-uos-plenary and kick/ban user "dad" if needed
<dholbach> can 'dad' from #ubuntu-uos-plenary please be kickbanned?
<k1l_> yep, will do
<dholbach> thanks k1l_
<mhall119> thanks k1l_
<dholbach> context: (about silbs) <dad> jane i would gladly cum on your face
<k1l_> a wait, no ubuntu members have access.
<k1l_> we need Pici or the ircc for that (or staff)
<dholbach> elky, Pici, tsimpson, hggdh, tm_T, Flannel: ^
<dholbach> thanks Pici
<k1l_> Pici:  already did siwng the banhammer :)
<Tm_T> I'm slow, sorry
<Pici> np
<Pici> dholbach, mhall119: I've added operator access for *!*@ubuntu/member/* as well there
<dholbach> great, thanks
<mhall119> thanks, though I don't know the kick/ban commands
<dholbach> tm_T: don't worry - a minute or 2 didn't make that much of a difference :)
<dholbach> mhall119,  /kick <nick>       (and /ban)     :)
<mhall119> dholbach: too complicated, how could I possibly remember that?
<k1l_> if you run (he)xchat you might want to look at chanserv.py from seveas
<mhall119> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, you need a memory extension
<Pici> at least other ubuntu members can help out then if an IRCCer isn't around
<k1l_> https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py  <--
<mhall119> true, thanks for that Pici
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-07
<xoanrc> buenas
<mhall119> are the UOS rooms being logged?
<AlanBell> mhall119: nope, no logbot. I wonder if we should load a logging plugin to udsbotu or something
<mhall119> yeah, that would be a good idea
<AlanBell> tsimpson can probably do that, but I guess it is somewhat late for this round, maybe find someone who joined all rooms at the start and see if they can save irssi logs or something
<AlanBell> looks like it used to do channel logs
<AlanBell> udsbotu: load ChannelLogger
<udsbotu> Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<udsbotu> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> tsimpson can probably do that
<tsimpson> they should be logged in the same place (and in the same format) as other IRC logs, ie with ubuntulog
<Mikaela> t least yesterday #ubuntu-uds-community or whatever the channel was had 404 error link in topic
<tsimpson> Mikaela: that's because udsbotu expects ubuntulog (or its clones) to log the channel and make that URL accessible
<tsimpson> we did the logging in early UDS days as the channel names were based around the physical room names and so were temporary channels
<tsimpson> but as the channels are now named around the track names there're more permanent and so should be logged with the other ubuntu channels
<genii> tsimpson: BTW nice to see you haven't gone totally off the grid ;)
<tsimpson> genii: thanks, I've been really busy with a new job.. but on the plus side I did just buy a new laptop for myself :)
<genii> Cool.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-08
<Mikaela> I see
<MooDoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-09
<lubotu1> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-us-wi ()
<tsimonq2> sorry for my test, nothing major :)
<tsimonq2> (all good in #ubuntu-us-wi)
<hggdh> no problem
<tsimonq2> s/major/at all/
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-12
<T5> hi Unit193 i read somewhere that i could ask for a ubuntu cloak here as long as Im a 'Ubuntu Member' registered at launchpad... well, my lp account is caiot5, can you provide me the cloak ? thanks
<elky> that's no the kind of membership it means. you need to be in a group that is just of significant and sustained contribution.
<Unit193> T5: Howdy.  Yeah Ubuntu members are able to request a cloak, but alas you are not in the ~ubuntumembers group.  You can ask staff for an unaffiliated cloak though
<elky> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Unit193> !membership
<T5> i see
<T5> well thanks anyway then
<T5> i used to have "kudos" (i think that was the name) back then '05, but nowadays I no longer have the appropriated time to contribute significantly
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-13
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-eg, theShirbiny said: !tell ahfarouk lenove is good
<alkisg> Hi, could we please get ubottu join #ubuntu-mate?
<alkisg> Hi, could we please get ubottu to join #ubuntu-mate?
<Mikaela> alkisg: why? I already see ubot9 on #ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> Mikaela: ubot9 doesn't answer that...
<alkisg> I thought ubottu was managing the factoids, is some other bot doing that?
<Mikaela> ubot9: user list --capability=owner
<Mikaela> seems to be owned by Unit193 who can probably check what is wrong. ubots should work the same way as ubottu as they are clobes.
<alkisg> Ah, got it
<alkisg> Unit193: when you're around, please have a look at why ubot9 doesn't respond in #ubuntu-mate... ^
<alkisg> ubot9: test
<Unit193> alkisg: Working as expected, you'll want ubottu or ubot5 for that.
<alkisg> Unit193, Mikaela, well my request is that we'd like a bot to answer !factoids in #ubuntu-mate, and I read that this is the place to request it
<alkisg> But Mikaela pointed me to Unit193 which then points me back to... just asking here?
<Unit193> Yep.
<alkisg> What should I do now? :)
<Unit193> Wait for Pici.
<alkisg> Hehe, thank you!
<Mikaela> Unit193: what is the task of ubot9? I also see it on other channels
<Pici> alkisg: done.
<Unit193> Spam related things.
<alkisg> Thank you Pici
<Pici> alkisg: np :)
<hggdh> Unit193: is lubotu2 under your care?
<Unit193> hggdh: Nope, ubott.com.
<Pici> hggdh: thats mine, whats up?
<Unit193> They're all yours. :P
<hggdh> pici, it seems lubotu2 is still set as Vivid being the current release
<Pici> hggdh: hrm, I thought I fixed all of those... will poke again.
<Pici> hggdh: updated.
<hggdh> Pici: thank you sir
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-14
<Rosco2> Hi - I am a new Ubuntu Member and I would like to request a cloak
<Rosco2> https://launchpad.net/~rosco2
<Unit193> Augustus: Alive?
<Unit193> Rosco2: Done.
<Unit193> Congrats.
<Rosco2> Thanks!
<Fuchs> Congratulations
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> Unit193 can i bug you quick?
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-15
<dax> Pici: ubot5 can't !info yakkety
<Pici> dax: on a bad connection now, but I'll take a look when I get home.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-08
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<dax> hey chatter29
<dax> go away
<dax> oh, good job dax
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-13
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: wath is your qi 25 ?
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: if you are a fucking bot what is your job fucking bot 00001110001111111001010101100010010101011111000001111110001100011000110001100001111000011110000000011111111000000011100101100111
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: wat is your name fucking bot 0111000101011011100110011100110101100111110110011011001011110110111011101101110011110111010110111011110111000111001111000011100011100011100111111111001111001011100111001110110
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss of the universe
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: marduk is the boss of the universe
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: eve is 666
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: eve is 666
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: eve is 666
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: eve is 666
<ubot93> In ubot93, nooooob666 said: eve is 666
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-07
<hggdh> staff: please add a cloak ubuntu/member/toluxero for toluxero
<Unit193> hggdh: Done, sir.
<toluxero> Thank you so much hggdh
<hggdh> Unit193: thank you
<hggdh> toluxero: you are welcome
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<toluxero> Thank you too Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing. :)
<fabio_cc> Hi. I am a member of the Ubuntu Italian IRC Operators Team (https://launchpad.net/~fabiocc). Someone (I do not know who, this channel has got PRIVATE flag) created and registered the channel #lubuntu-it (it's not an official channel, it's not listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList). The channel is empty (ChanServ and me only). I need to take control of the channel to forward incoming users to #ubuntu-it.
<wxl> that's also not something any member of the lubuntu team has created afaik
<fabio_cc> wxl, I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean
<wxl> fabio_cc: which part does not make sense?
<teward> fabio_cc: I believe wxl is simply stating that nobody on the Lubuntu team created the channel either, to the best of his knowledge.
<teward> more of a statement than anything else.
<teward> :)
<fabio_cc> wxl, teward, there is no an Italian Lubuntu Team
<teward> that's not what me or wxl said
<wxl> fabio_cc: i'm speaking as a member of the Lubuntu Team. i'm saying that i know of no one on that team that would have created an Italian language IRC channel
<teward> ^ this
<fabio_cc> wxl, ok
<fabio_cc> wxl, teward, it does not matter who registered it
<fabio_cc> I need to forward users from that channel to #ubuntu-it
<wxl> fabio_cc: in case it's not obvious, my statement was supportive of your request.
<fabio_cc> wxl, yes, I understood
<fabio_cc> wxl, thank you. I did not want to be rude :)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-08
<toluxero> Hi guys. I need again of your help... we lost control of #ubuntu-mx channel. Nobody of former members have access to set the channel up to date again. We are doing an effort to make Ubuntu Mexico visible again after a time of inactivity, the question here is, how is the process to gain the ownership of the channel again?
<hggdh> staff: can you please add UbuntuIrcCouncil as a founder for #ubuntu-mx
<hggdh> toluxero: the IRC Council will take over, and then give ops access as needed
<toluxero> Thank you :)
<Unit193> hggdh: Set.
<hggdh> Unit193: danke
<toluxero> thank you again hggdh, Unit193
<Unit193> Happy to help.
<hggdh> toluxero: our pleasure
<Unit193> toluxero: BTW, you may wish to look into SASL.
<toluxero> Unit193: how ?
<Unit193> toluxero: Depends on what client you're using, but there should be something https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl for your client there.
<toluxero> Unit193: I'll check out. Thank you :D
<setuid> Having a bear of a time trying to vagrant up some images.. https://paste.debian.net/hidden/4456859b/
<setuid> The virtualbox-dkms packages and kernel headers _are_ installed; reconfiguring dkms and virtualbox-dkms results in: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/f4dd2ad9/
<setuid> ack, sorry, wrong channel
<wxl> hey folks. what do i need to do to renew my membership in ~irc-lubuntu-offtopic-ops?
<hggdh> wxl: just act on the email you should have received
<hggdh> but...
<hggdh> did you miss the chance? If so, we can act
<wxl> hggdh: it said i needed to ask. no option to auto-renew
<hggdh> wxl: what is your LP id?
<wxl> hggdh: wxl
<hggdh> heh. Should have thought of that
<hggdh> let me have a look
<wxl> yeah i know. made it real difficult
<hggdh> wxl: done
<wxl> hggdh: thx!
<hggdh> yw
<hggdh> Unit193: ^^ you may be in the same boat
<Unit193> hggdh: That likely was an issue, I didn't get to hit the usual 'renew' button but had to self renew.
<hggdh> yeah. Weird, I expected all of the IRC teams to send out emails for renewal
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~irc-lubuntu-offtopic-ops/+edit
<Unit193> Makes sense.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-09
<toluxero> Unit193: thank you for the tip of SASL :)
<Unit193> toluxero: Sure thing!
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-06
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !edubuntu is <reply> delete please, eol
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !edubuntu is <deleted><reply> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-07
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !ubuntu+1 is <reply> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !19.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31th release of ubuntu - Support only in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-09
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !Woesb is <reply> Woeusb is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. You can install the snap with: sudo snap install --edge woe-usb
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !winusb is delete please, not supported anymore
<Pici> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<wxl> hey ya'll i just noticed with e.g. !torrents-#lubuntu there are global variables that seem to be being used... where can i get a list of those?
<dax> Unit193: i vaguely recall you putting a copy of the ubottu documentation somewhere? ^
<Unit193> In the most obvious place, of course! https://unit193.net/ubottu.html#_variables /s
<dax> wxl: https://unit193.net/ubottu.html#_variables
<wxl> thx
<Unit193> wxl: It's not official or anything, but that's a copy of what used to be on ubottu.com
<wxl> good enough for government work
<hggdh> and, more importantly, a copy that can actually be read
<Unit193> But https://web.archive.org/web/20150513202631/http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins does work! :P
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-10
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !Woesb is <reply> Woeusb is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. You can install the snap with: sudo snap install --edge woe-usb
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !winusb is delete please, no longer valid
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !Woeusb is <reply> Woeusb is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. You can install the snap with: sudo snap install --edge woe-usb
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !aptitude is <reply> Like 'apt' and 'apt-get', 'aptitude' is an APT package management utility for the terminal. Unlike the others, aptitude lacks compatibility with modern APT (https://pad.lv/b/u/aptitude), so its use is now discouraged.
<dax> ^ this is not particularly true
<hggdh> dax: not completely, I agree. But, in general, mixing apt and aptitude is also not good
<dax> yeah, was in the middle of elaborating
<dax> its use is discouraged, but there aren't compatibility issues currently afaik
 * hggdh waits
<dax> main issues i can remember were holds and multiarch
<dax> multiarch still looks weird but isn't incompatible any more, and i don't use holds but looking at relevant debian bugs that got cleaned up to use APT's hold system in 2015
<dax> on the flip side, they did something to its dependency resolver a few years back and now it's basically unuseable for my (weird) use cases and i switched to just apt-* tools instead, so i guess i shouldn't care too much
<hggdh> I remember I gave up on adtitude many years ago due to some dependency resolution problems I had. But never went back to see if it got better
<dax> it didn't
<dax> ubottu: no, aptitude is <reply> Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<hggdh> that sounds better indeed
<dax> seems a bit more neutral
<hggdh> I had set it as tomreym asked, but was sort of unhappy with the result after re-reading it.
<dax> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<dax> hggdh: yeah, i'm a big fan of aggressively editing factoid suggestions
<dax> ah okay, looks like this woe-usb thing is a fork of winusb
<dax> and woe-usb has an issue about how its maintainer disappeared and maybe they should work on woeusb-ng *facepalm*
<dax> considering: no, winusb is <reply> Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<dax> plus some aliases
<dax> i'm really not a fan of us recommending a --edge snap that appears to be maintained by a third party without some danger-wording around it
<hggdh> it does not sound good
<hggdh> but the text is good, plus an alias woeusb -> winusb
<dax> ubottu: no, winusb is <reply> Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: woeusb is <alias> winusb
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> ubottu: woe-usb is <alias> winusb
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> i'm gonna poke a ##windows op friend and see if he's seen any other suggestions, but i assume he'll say to just use the MS media creation tool
<dax> (which imho is good advice)
<hggdh> OTOH, there is no package for woe-usb, just the snap. There is a source package (IIRC) that you can download and build
<hggdh> (which is what I did wehen I needed it a few months ago)
<dax> ##windows op says basically the same as the new factoid text
<dax> so i guess we are good to go
<hggdh> perfect
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-04
<Unit193> housecat: Did you try op'ing up and inviting the bot, btw?
<housecat> Unit193: yes
<Unit193> Bah, worth a shot.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-06
<pleia2> hi there, our logging bot in #ubuntu-doc seems to have gone AWOL, can we get it back? :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Can you op up in the channel, then /invite whichever bot went missing?  ubuntulog or ubuntulog2 most likely.
<housecat> i don't think pleia2 has access, the IRCC user does though
<housecat> i don't have the password for it nearby tho
<Unit193> There.
<housecat> \o/
<pleia2> thank you :)
